# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Poliklinika za zaštitu djece grada Zagreba protiv dojenja?

## molly

Susrela sam se sa dvije osobe u Poliklinici za zaštitu djece grada Zagreba i obje me napadaju sto dojim 21-mjesecno dijete. Smatraju to iznimno losim i štetnim za dijete.
Znam da se poliklinika financira iz državnog proračuna jer se kod njih ide uz uputnicu pedijatra. 
Kako je moguće da država sprječava dojenje?  :Crying or Very sad: 
Nikada mi nitko nigdje nije rekao niti jednu jedinu riječ protiv dojenja, a oni tamo govore:
 1. da dijete ne jede majčino mlijeko, 
2. da majčino mlijeko u toj dobi nema nikakvu vrijednost,
3. da kako se može tako veliko (21 mjesec) dijete dojiti u javnosti,
4. kako se može dati djetetu 2 puta dojiti u sat ili dva, kad dijete traži,
5. da nije u redu da dijete samo bira kada će i koju dojku dojiti,
6. da dijete doji samo zbog emocija (ne i zbog prehrane) te da to iznimno loše utječe na njegov emocionalni razvoj jer ne potiče samostalnost.

Ne mogu se sad sjetiti jesu li još nešto dodale, ali u svakom slučaju smatraju da zlostavljam djecu dojenjem i prisiljena sam slušati te njihove gluposti  :Confused: 

Ne znam ni što bih rekla kad me pitaju zašto sam uzela mirovanje radnog odnosa. Ne mogu im reći da je dijete s godinu dana još premalo, ne hoda i doji, jer očito smatraju da je ostanak kod kuće zlostavljanje djeteta.
Tko ih educira, čemu služi ta poliklinika i zašto uopće to financiramo?

----------


## Cubana

Jel te osobe tamo rade kao zdravstveni radnici?
Jesu li psihijatri, psiholozi...

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Neznam šta radite tamo, ali osobno smatram da to što ti dojiš svoje dijete u dobi od 21 mjeseca apsolutno nije njihova briga. 
Moje 24 mjeseca staro dijete još uvijek doji, na zahtjev pa čak i u javnosti ponekad, makar sad rijeđe i to je naše zadovoljstvo i ničija briga osim naša.
I da Cubana dobro pita : na osnovu čega su nabrojali sve to što su ti rekli?

----------


## molly

Psihologica nas je tamo poslala. Trebala sam uputnicu. Prva osoba s kojom smo se susreli tamo je bila protiv dojenja i socijalna radnica koja tamo radi.
Prvo dijete sam dojila do 4 godine i doista mi nije nimalo ugodno slusati njihovo napadanje. Onoj prvoj osobi sam cak i spomenula preporuke WHO, ali mi je ona i dalje po svom objasnjavala.
Pitam se kolike zene zbog njih odustanu od dojenja, misleci da dobivaju ispravne savjete od strucnjaka za djecu. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Cubana

Molly, imaš pp

----------


## Lutonjica

ne samo da ih zlostavljamo produženim dojenjem, već i co-sleepingom.

----------


## mamitzi

Ela i ja smo bile kod hematologice i ona je ustvrdila da Ela ima manjak željeza zbog dojenja (bila je stara oko godinu i pol) i imala je otprilike iste argumente. Ja sam govorila o WHO a ona o tome kako oni nemaju pojma i sl. dok nisam na kraju rekla: ok, ja nisam medicinske struke, inženjer sam i najviše vjerujem u mjerljive stvari. tek kad uzmete uzorak mog mlijeka i izmjerite što u njemu ima, i to ne jedan uzorak nego nekoliko dana, recimo mjesec dana ja ću vam povjerovati-ovako otkud vam ideja da znate što ima u mom mlijeku? Jel mi to možda piše na nosu? I molila bih radove koji su dostupni na tu temu, sigurno se sjećate gdje ste to pročitali.
Idući put i sve iduće puteve muž je vodio Elu .
Idući okršaj sam imala s dermatologicom u Domu zdravlja. Ona mi je održala predavanje o štetnosti dojenja kad sam odbila piti lijek. I njoj sam ja održala predavanje o uzorcima i mjerenju.
ZNam da idem van teme, ali moram priznati da sam s prvim djetetom skrušeno priznavala da imaju pravo ,ali sam se s drugim svađala čim bi mi netko naletio.

----------


## winnerica

Ma strašno, pitam se samo ako se nazivaju Poliklinikom za zaštitu djece, od koga tu djecu zapravo treba štititi - od baba koje tamo rade i maltretiraju majke i djecu svojim primitivnim ne dojećim stavovima...

----------


## ArI MaLi

ja zbilje ne znam kuda sve ovo vodi!! pa šta je sa tim ljudima  :Sad:  eto na žalost moje djete nikada nije bilo dojeno jel nije bilo u doticaju sa biološkom majkom.. i to je jedna velika stvar koja mene muči i strašno me ljute ovakvi ispadi! i ja kada spomenem kod doktora da mi užasno teško pada što moje djete nije dojeno, oni samo mašu rukom i govore da je ad dostojna zamjena.. a to što moje djete danas sa 20 mj ima popriličnih probavnih smetnji definitivno sam sigurna da bi dojenje to olakšalo!
znam o čemu pričaš, jel sam i ja ostala doma na neplačenom, produženom i svi me gledaju kao neku frikušu i govore "a dobro, kada to financijski uspjevate" !!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  jednostavno ne razumijem...

----------


## Deaedi

Akoje to njihov osobni stav (npr. moje osobno mišljenje je slično njihovom, s tim da bi kod mene ta dobna granica bila na 12mj), nemaju ga pravo iznositi u funkciju službene osobe.

No, nemamo cijeli kontekst i zašto točno si bila tamo, pa možda bi trebalo sagledati cijelu sliku.

----------


## vertex

I Deaedi je uzimala uzorke, vidim  :Laughing: .

Zanimljivo kako su krave čarobne. Njihovo mlijeko sačuva vrijednost i nakon što im tele poodraste pa su nam proizvodi od tog mlijeka jako zdravi. Ali naše, šmrc, ode u nepovrat nakon 12 mjeseci...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Psihologica nas je tamo poslala. Trebala sam uputnicu. Prva osoba s kojom smo se susreli tamo je bila protiv dojenja i socijalna radnica koja tamo radi.
> Prvo dijete sam dojila do 4 godine i doista mi nije nimalo ugodno slusati njihovo napadanje. Onoj prvoj osobi sam cak i spomenula preporuke WHO, ali mi je ona i dalje po svom objasnjavala.
> Pitam se kolike zene zbog njih odustanu od dojenja*,* misleci da dobivaju ispravne savjete od strucnjaka za djecu.


Meni ovdje ništa nije jasno. 
Zašto uopće odlazak kod njih?
Zbog starijeg ili mlađeg djeteta?


Kakve veze dojenje ima s tim problemima?

Zašto se o dojenju uopće priča?

Malo mi je nejasan kontekst, iako sam općenito začuđena da su u toj poliklinici tako nabrijani kontra dojenja. Nikad nisam čula da imaju neki službeni stav glede toga.

----------


## Deaedi

> I Deaedi je uzimala uzorke, vidim .


Svoje mišljenje sam formirala na osnovi užeg skupa prijateljica i poznanica koje ne doje/doje/doje duže od 1g, i njihove djece.  :Smile: 

Mogla sam ga forimirati i na osnovi dojma na forumu o istim kategorijama, bojim se da također ne bi išlo u prilog produženom dojenju  :Laughing: , čak bi bilo i ekstremnije.

No, da se vratimo na temu, možda je na njihov stav o produženom dojenju utjecalo iskustvo, ipak se radi o Poliklinici za zaštitu djece i možda su takvo mišljenje formirale na osnovi iskustva sa djecom koja imaju nekih osobnih ili obiteljskih problema.

Hoću reći, ako im se npr. od 10 djece koja imaju nekih emocionalnih problema u 7 slučajeva ispostavi da se radi o djeci koju su majke dugo dojile, onda su donijele takav zaključak. I ako što SZO nešto kaže, a one u praksi vide nešto sasvim drugo, naravno da više vjeruju onome što su osobno vidjele i doživjele, nego nekim plakatima SZO-a.

----------


## winnerica

> ne samo da ih zlostavljamo produženim dojenjem, već i co-sleepingom.


Bome da! A još nose i platnene pelene, zamisli ih jadne  :Smile: 

Mene su i za to mnogi tako sažaljivo pogledali, kao ono: sirotinja s troje djece mora jadna još i prati te pelene nekakve... fuuuuj...  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

> Svoje mišljenje sam formirala na osnovi užeg skupa prijateljica i poznanica koje ne doje/doje/doje duže od 1g, i njihove djece. 
> 
> Mogla sam ga forimirati i na osnovi dojma na forumu o istim kategorijama, bojim se da također ne bi išlo u prilog produženom dojenju , čak bi bilo i ekstremnije.


Formirala, formirala - pa zabrljala. Šta ćeš, događa se i najboljima.

----------


## kovrčava

Deaedi , dijelimo isto mišljenje!

----------


## Anemona

> Akoje to njihov osobni stav (npr. moje osobno mišljenje je slično njihovom, s tim da bi kod mene ta dobna granica bila na 12mj), nemaju ga pravo iznositi u funkciju službene osobe.
> 
> *No, nemamo cijeli kontekst i zašto točno si bila tamo, pa možda bi trebalo sagledati cijelu sliku*.


Slažem se s podebljanim.

----------


## Deaedi

> Formirala, formirala - pa zabrljala. Šta ćeš, događa se i najboljima.


A gle, na greškama se uči. A tko je pogriješio, možda će nam psihologija reći za koju godinu.

----------


## vertex

> A gle, na greškama se uči. A tko je pogriješio, možda će nam psihologija reći za koju godinu.


To ti je kao da kažeš - vidjet ćemo što psiholozi kažu o brojnim zagrljajima koje neke majke daju svojoj djeci. A ima ih koje čak puštaju da djeca biraju hoće li ih prvo poljubiti u desni ili lijevi obraz!! 
Bedastoće.
Jedino netko tko nema iskustvo s dojenjem, može se dojenja bojati.

----------


## vertex

Zapravo, i ja se veselim da vidimo što psiholozi kažu. Bilo bi dobro da naprave jedno veliko istarživanje dugo dojene djece, jer je poznato - kad podataka (eksperimenta) dugo nema, teorije podivljaju.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Slažem se s podebljanim.


je baš, sad će ti tu istresti sve svoje životne probleme, a zašto?
koji kontekst i koja slika može utjecati na ove gluposti koje su izrečene? 
koje dijete može imati ozbiljnih emocionalnih posljedica samo iz razloga što cica s dvije godine, pa taman da je to samo i isključivo stvar "razmaženosti", navike, umjesto dude itd itd?

bome deaedi, nisam očekivala ovo od tebe, ti si mi onako uvijek bila od ovih "moj tip mame" mek tip roditelja, i uvjerena sam, da si dojila da bi dojila najmanje do treće, ako ništa drugo radi činjenice jer ne bi mogla svojoj maloj curici/dečku oduzet naprasno ono što im je najdraže   :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

Cvijeto73, iskreno, nisam očekivala da netko tu sad istrese brda i doline, ali osobno bih voljela čuti kontekst, da na neki način opravdam izrečene gluposti, jer ne mogu shvatiti (uostalom kao i ti) da educirano osoblje može tako nešto reči.

Iskreno jedini razlog čime bih mogla opravdati izrečeno je da majka mora radi nečeg (vezano za svoje zdravlje) pod svaku cijenu prekinuti dojenje, a dr. nema više načina da je nagovori, pa koristi metodu (lažnog) zastrašivanja.

----------


## Deaedi

> bome deaedi, nisam očekivala ovo od tebe, ti si mi onako uvijek bila od ovih "moj tip mame" mek tip roditelja, i uvjerena sam, da si dojila da bi dojila najmanje do treće, ako ništa drugo radi činjenice jer ne bi mogla svojoj maloj curici/dečku oduzet naprasno ono što im je najdraže


Gle, u nekim stvarima, (za koje ja *osobno* smatram da nisu dobre) se odluka šta je najbolje za dijete mora donijeti, čak i ako dijete želi nešto drugo.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Zapravo, i ja se veselim da vidimo što psiholozi kažu. Bilo bi dobro da naprave jedno veliko istarživanje dugo dojene djece, jer je poznato - kad podataka (eksperimenta) dugo nema, teorije podivljaju.


moj muž i njegov brat su dojeni do kasno, muž do tri ili tri i pola, šogor mislim nešto duže.  co-sleeping također.  

krasni su i jedan i drugi, svaki na svoj način, divni sa svojom djecom i sa drugima.  pa ako vam treba netko za istraživanje mogu ih pitati  :Wink: 

molly, koji god ti razlog da odlaziš tamo, sama znaš da taj savjet nije dobar.  ako si voljna napisati im dopis, drago bi nam bilo da ti pomognemo, a možemo im možda i ponuditi koju brošuru o dojenju za dijeliti.

----------


## sirius

Ma nema to veze samo sa dojenjem, nego i sa zajedničkim spavanjem. Većina psihologa, socijalnih radnika i ostalih djelatnika u takvim savjetovalištima na to gledaju kao na popustljiv odgoj, ne postavljanje granica, korištenje djece da se ne imaju intimni odnosi sa  partnerom ili ćak nešto gore. Ne želim generalizirati , ali i sama imam slično iskustvo (ne u ovoj poliklinici, ali  u jednoj koja se bavi istom problematikom). Naravno, pravi problem kod mog djeteta, a još manje savjet kako da mu pomognem i bolje pristupim , nisam dobila.

----------


## Lady Grey

A pazi mene, psihologinja sam (još k tome i klinička) koja već preko 2 godine doji svoje djetešce te prakticira co-sleeping. Možda još ima nade za struku.  :Grin: 

Ontopic, iskreno me čudi ovo za Polikliniku, tim više što znam par ljudi koji tamo rade i definitivno ne dijele ove gore izrečene stavove kontra produženog dojenja.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Gle, u nekim stvarima, (za koje ja *osobno* smatram da nisu dobre) se odluka šta je najbolje za dijete mora donijeti, čak i ako dijete želi nešto drugo.


Iako sam dugo dojila prvo dijete, ovdje se slažem s Deaedi, samo bi moja granica bila malo pomaknuta na 2 godine. Prestali smo s 2 god. i nekoliko mjeseci i to nikako nije bilo naprasno oduzimanje, nego postupno. Sad mislim da sam trebala to postupno smanjivanje početi ranije, ali nisam djelomično iz svoje komocije.

Drugo dijete je dojeno dva mjeseca i vidim da ima pozitivnih i negativnih razlika u odnosu na prvo.

----------


## cvijeta73

sirius, nemoj se ljutiti, ali uz sve promjene koje su se vama dogodile, tvrditi da te pozitivne i negativne razlike koje primjećuješ imaju veze s duljinom dojenja, ne znam, nije li malo pretjerano?

----------


## vertex

Zašto, Sirius? Misliš da je to bilo baš loše za tvoju curicu, ili da je bilo nepotrebno, suvišno?
Edit: i dodajem ovo cvijetino.

----------


## Sirius Black

Malena ima sad 16,5 mj. a ove ružne promjene su se dogodile kad je starija imala 2 god. i 7 mj. Uspoređujem njih dvije u ovoj dobi u kojoj je mlađa cura. 

Evo primjera: Sva sreća da su obje jako rano progovorile i znale reći što trebaju. Međutim, malena kad je gladna viče "meko" ili "mam mam", kad je žedna hoće vodu, kad joj je hladno traži deku, kad se udari traži pusu i da se pomazi. Starija je za sve navedeno u toj dobi tražila cicu. Bila je dojena na zahtjev i cica je njoj bila univerzalno rješenje za sve. Vodu je pila kad smo joj nudili, jela je kad smo joj nudili, prihvatila je jer je bila gladna i žedna, ali uvijek je prvo tražila cicu. 
Zna ona sad da je gladna  i traži jesti, ali u dobi od 2-2,5 godine je često bila nervozna i plakala a nije sama znala kaj joj točno treba, pa smo pogađali da li je gladna, žedna, nekaj ju boli, sila joj je kakati. I do nedavno, a već su joj skoro 4 godine, znala je bila živčana i razdražljiva i totalno se smiriti kad se najede. Na pitanje zakaj nije rekla da je gladna odgovorala je: pa bila sam nervozna, a nisam znala kaj mi je. Mlađa cura jako dobro zna prepoznati kaj joj treba. Dok je kod izbijanja zubića starija vikala: cicu! mlađa veli: "mazati zube"

----------


## Sirius Black

Zaboravila sam napisati prije: Naravno da mislim da je velika prednost dojenja, i ne želim da ispadne da sad sebe uvjeravam da dojenje nije bitno, ali stvarno ne treba pretjerivati. Da sam imala više djece i sve dugo dojila vjerojatno bi mi sve vezano uz to bilo normalno, ali sad kad imam dvoje djece, dojeno dugo i dojeno jako malo, vidim neke greške iz prošlosti.
Još jedan primjer: 
Mlađa cura puno bolje jede. Ima normalne obroke, prihvaća svu hranu i kvalitetnije se hrani nego starija u toj dobi. Starija je tražila cicu za svaku glupost (dojenje na zahtjev) pa nije bila ni zainteresirana previše za drugu hranu. Mlađoj maženje nema veze s jelom, a starija kad se htjela malo maziti bila je cica u igri, i nikad nisam bila sigurna kad nuditi hranu, da bi ona bila stvarno gladna i nešto konkretno pojela. Normalno je jela kad sam bila na poslu. Sjeća se i sad okusa mlijeka, rekla je da joj ništ drugo nije bilo tak fino. Da je finije čak i od Monte drinka (koji je i meni mljac). Sad mi je čini da je zdravije da dijete u dobi od oko 1,5-2 god. jede više voća, povrća, ribe, mesa i žitarica nego da je ovisno o mlijeku, dojenje je puno bitnije u siromašnim uvjetima, gdje nema velikog izbora druge hrane za dijete.

----------


## sne

po mom iskustvu, sa mojom djecom, sve te neke razlike koje si navela su stvar karaktera, a ne razlike u dojenju i nedojenju.
moja starija je sisala do dvije godine, mlađa će uskoro dvije i pol i još uvijek sisa.
starija je brzo progovorila, i uvijek je bilo dosta teško iz nje izvući kako se osjeća. 
od 6 mjeseci je prihvatila dohranu i sve dobro jela
mlađa je do 15 mjeseci skoro isključivo sisala, tek sa cca 18 počela ozbiljnije prihvaćati dohranu, sada jede dobro.
još uvijek slabo priča, ali dolično komunicira pamtomimom i glumom/pokazivanjem i uvijek, ali uvijek zna pokazati da je gladna ili žedna ili je boli nešto i sl.

da su drugačije dojene, pomislila bih isto što i ti, ali nisu - naprosto stvar karaktera.

----------


## Sirius Black

I moje obje su jako rano super govorile, razlika je u tome da mlađa zna prepoznati i reći kaj joj treba, dok je starija jednostavno tražila cicu za sve što joj je trebalo. Znala je i ona govoriti sve (izbrojili smo 150 riječi s 18mj.), ali je cica imala prioritet nad hranom, vodom i svim ostalim.

----------


## pikula

Po Kuranu, Talmudu, Bibiliji i SZO je dvije godine  :Smile: . Moje osobno iskustvo s oboje djece govori isto šti i sirius black kaže kad je dijete  spremno stvoriti nove navike maženja, tješenja, uspavljivanja itd vrijeme je da cicanje prestane i da to nadopune drugi oblici bliskosti i komunikacije. Da moram onako povući ravnalom isto bih rekla oko druge godine. Sina samdojila parmjeseci kraće zbog povraćanja u trudnoći , da kćer do treće godine jer je zbog alergija teško napredovala na težini uz mali izbor namirnica pa nam je dojenje bilo spas, ali da sam mogla birati već s dvije bih ja radije pričala priču za laku noć i davala mljeko u čaši

----------


## Beti3

Slažem se potpuno sa Sirius Black i Daedi.

----------


## sne

> I moje obje su jako rano super govorile, razlika je u tome da mlađa zna prepoznati i reći kaj joj treba, dok je starija jednostavno tražila cicu za sve što joj je trebalo. Znala je i ona govoriti sve (izbrojili smo 150 riječi s 18mj.), ali je cica imala prioritet nad hranom, vodom i svim ostalim.


razumijela sam, ne znam da li si ti mene
kod mojih postoji ta razlika u razvoju govora, ali je evidentna i razlika u prepoznavanju svojih potreba, a obadvije su dugosisači - mlađa još uvijek sisa.
mlađa trenutno ima duži staž u sisanju, ima noći kada se neprestano nacicava i dovodi me do ludila, a opet cica nema prioritet nad hranom i vodom - rado prestane sisati da ode pojest kiseli krastavčić npr.
htjela sam reći da takvo ponašanje nema veze sa dugim ili kratkim sisanjem, već je u karakteru djeteta .... po mom mišljenju

----------


## Danci_Krmed

meni je slično kao što ti opisuješ sirius, samo što ova starija je rijeđe tražila dojku a ovaj mlađi češće, no osobine koje opisuješ su slične.  ja sam nekako uvijek bila mišljenja da je to stvar karaktera i stvar što mladji ima stariju sestru i u koga se 'ugledati' što ona primjerice nije imala, no da manji traži dojku, fakat ju traži, puno više nego je seka, premda traži dojku češće da samo doji, ne toliko za utjehu.

mislim to tako toliko individualno da ne može se reči da je jedna ili druga stvar uzrok ili razlog zašto.

----------


## enchi

I ja mislim da je do karaktera djetata jer imam dva dijametralno suprotna djetata a oboje su dojeni na zahtjev. Malom je cica kad je gladan (plus dohrana) a curki je bila i hrana, i zabava, i utjeha. Njemu je zabava - lopta i kotači na autićima a utjeha nošenje.

No, na temu - zanima me na temelju čega Poliklinika tj. dotične djelatnice formiraju takav stav!?
I da, slažem se da je nebitan razlog zbog kojeg molly tamo ide sa djetetom. Ili je dojenje korisno ili nije. Ne vidim kako bi u X kontekstu bilo ok, a u Y kontkstu štetno.

----------


## Beti3

Ovo što pišete o dojenju na zahtjev, u kojim to mjesecima djetetova života? Dojenje na zahtjev je do najduže 4-5 mjeseci, nakon toga treba odrediti obroke i jesti samo kad je vrijeme obroka, zar ne? Moraju se se i beba i mama odmoriti. I znati red.

----------


## enchi

Pitaš ozbiljno ili se zezaš? 
Pa zar je tvoje dijete nakon 4-5 mjeseci jelo samo krutu hranu? 
Mali je sad 7,5 mjeseci i kako da ga ne dojim na zahtjev? Kako? Kako da "uvedem red"? Svaka 4 sata? Pa i ja sam ponekad gladna svaki sat, dva a ponekad mi se ne jede cijelo prijepodne! Nije moje dijete programirani robot.

----------


## sne

> Ovo što pišete o dojenju na zahtjev, u kojim to mjesecima djetetova života? Dojenje na zahtjev je do najduže 4-5 mjeseci, nakon toga treba odrediti obroke i jesti samo kad je vrijeme obroka, zar ne? Moraju se se i beba i mama odmoriti. I znati red.


Moja starija je dojila za zahtjev do dvije godine. Usput, jela obroke sasvim ok, voća i povrća odlično, a dojenje tražila (i dobila) onda kada je ona imala potrebu. Znala sam biti i odmorna i umorna, ovisno o njenoj fazi odrastanja - kao što je uostalom i danas, kada ne doji.
Mlađa je preko dvije i tek sada polako smanjujemo, da ne bude na zahtjev, jer tek sada imam osjećaj da je to ponekad (sa naglaskom na ponekad) iz dosade, a ne iz potrebe.
Nemam dojam da moje cure ne znaju red, iako jedu i između i ispred "glavnih" obroka.

Svatko prema svom senzibilitetu i sa željom da svom djetetu pruži najbolje.

----------


## sne

> Pitaš ozbiljno ili se zezaš? 
> Pa zar je tvoje dijete nakon 4-5 mjeseci jelo samo krutu hranu? 
> Mali je sad 7,5 mjeseci i kako da ga ne dojim na zahtjev? Kako? Kako da "uvedem red"? Svaka 4 sata? Pa i ja sam ponekad gladna svaki sat, dva a ponekad mi se ne jede cijelo prijepodne! Nije moje dijete programirani robot.


I sa ovim se slažem.
Moja mlađa je skoro isključivo dojila do 15 mjeseci, ne računam onih par žlica dnevno koje je kao pričica jela.
Svako je dijete priča za sebe, zadatak mame je da tu priču ispriča.

----------


## Beti3

Dojenje je obrok. Dojenje je hrana. A hrana se jede na određeno vrijeme. Ni ja ne jedem svaki čas. Osim toga treba u dan ukalkulirati i sve druge obaveze sa starijom djecom, poslom, kuhanje, vrt... Kako sve stići ako ćete češće od svaka tri-četiri sata dojiti?
 OK, do negdje 6 mjeseci, tada je ionako cijela obitelj u kaosu novog člana, ali nakon toga se ponuda i potražnja ustale, i mama mora prihvatiti sva svoja zaduženja. 
Jesam jako popustljiva, ali, moraju se znati granice. Naravno da svatko neka radi po svom nahođenju, ali ja bih bila preumorna da nisam uvela obroke.

----------


## enchi

Kod nas je drugačije od ovoga što ti pišeš, ali prihvaćam da svatko mora pronaći svoj način i da ti pišeš iz svojih cipela. 
Udaljile smo se od teme pa ću s ovim završiti.  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> Malena ima sad 16,5 mj. a ove ružne promjene su se dogodile kad je starija imala 2 god. i 7 mj. Uspoređujem njih dvije u ovoj dobi u kojoj je mlađa cura. 
> 
> Evo primjera: Sva sreća da su obje jako rano progovorile i znale reći što trebaju. Međutim, malena kad je gladna viče "meko" ili "mam mam", kad je žedna hoće vodu, kad joj je hladno traži deku, kad se udari traži pusu i da se pomazi. Starija je za sve navedeno u toj dobi tražila cicu. Bila je dojena na zahtjev i cica je njoj bila univerzalno rješenje za sve. Vodu je pila kad smo joj nudili, jela je kad smo joj nudili, prihvatila je jer je bila gladna i žedna, ali uvijek je prvo tražila cicu.


ti si možda srečkovićka kojoj deca pričaju,moja ni jedna nisu progovorili do 2 godine, a naučili i kakati i pišat prije.

----------


## sne

> Dojenje je obrok. Dojenje je hrana. A hrana se jede na određeno vrijeme. Ni ja ne jedem svaki čas. Osim toga treba u dan ukalkulirati i sve druge obaveze sa starijom djecom, poslom, kuhanje, vrt... Kako sve stići ako ćete češće od svaka tri-četiri sata dojiti?
>  OK, do negdje 6 mjeseci, tada je ionako cijela obitelj u kaosu novog člana, ali nakon toga se ponuda i potražnja ustale, i mama mora prihvatiti sva svoja zaduženja. 
> Jesam jako popustljiva, ali, moraju se znati granice. Naravno da svatko neka radi po svom nahođenju, ali ja bih bila preumorna da nisam uvela obroke.


razumijem i poštujem.
ne sumnjam da svaka od nas želi dati najbolje.
i natrag na temu : osobno, često sam se susretala sa protivnicima produženog dojenja. 
ne smeta mi to kod ljudi koje svakodnevno srećem, ali moram priznati da mi (pomalo) smeta kod ljudi od struke, medicinskih djelatnika.
štoviše, jako je mali broj njih koji na produženo dojenje gleda blagonaklono, a nisam čula niti upoznala niti jednog psihologa koji je mišljenja da je dugo dojenje dobro za psihički razvoj djeteta.
ja ne mogu shvatiti njihove argumente, a oni misle da sam luda koja zlostavlja dijete u najmanju ruku ...

----------


## Cubana

> Dojenje je obrok. Dojenje je hrana.


Kad bi dojenje bilo samo to, možda bi bila u pravu.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

dojenje je hrana
za tijelo
ali i za mozak i dušu

----------


## Beti3

> Kad bi dojenje bilo samo to, možda bi bila u pravu.


Nisam napisala samo hrana i naravno da nije samo hrana. Ali je hrana u prvom redu. 

Savršena, uvijek na pravoj temperaturi, u najboljoj "posudi" na svijetu i baš onakva kakva treba tom novom biću.

 I treba mu mjesecima, a jako mu dobro dođe i godinu, godinu i pol. Ali, po mome iskustvu to je dovoljno. I maminom  i bebinom, i tijelu i duši. To je samo moje mišljenje.

----------


## apricot

Mome tijelu i mojoj duši (a valjda i njihovima, kad nisu odbijali) je bilo dosta 2,5 odnosno 3,5.

Beti, to što ti na kraju napišeš da je to tvoje mišljenje uopće mi ne umanjuje dojam kako misliš da je jedino tvoje iskustvo pravo i jedino tvoje djelo - ispravno  :Undecided: 

Imam dvoje dugodojeće djece koji su odgajani od istih ljudi (čak iste i tete u vrtiću), u istim uvjetima... a razlikuju se ko nebo i zemlja.
Jer su drugačiji.
I ne znam zašto bih to ikako (i kako) povezivala s dojenjem.
Jer bih onda mogla reći da je to zato što smo, kad je ona bila mala imali onaj auto, a sada ovaj.
Ili da smo s njom na more išli u mjesto A, a sa njime u mjesto B.

Činjenica je, međutim, da se dojenje "okrivljuje" za sve.
I uvijek se njime objašnjavaju mnoge stvari.
Najčešće one loše.
I to od strane onih koji ne doje (uopće nije važan razlog).

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam obje cure dojila više-manje na zahtjev do 2.5 godine. tad sam im ukinula noćno dojenje pa ajde više nije bilo uvijek na zahtjev LOL.
malom je sad 6 mjeseci i nemam nijednog razloga da mu uvodim red u dojenje, ne znam kakve veze to ima s kućanskim poslovima i obavezama oko starije djece?

a dojenje nam je dugo nakon godine dana bilo spas u svim bolestima, a pogotovo crijevnim virozama, i to mi je jedna od najvažnijih uloga produženog dojenja.

sne, poznajem preko nekoliko psihologa koji podržavaju produženo dojenje, a i onih koje su same produženo dojile  :Wink:  isto i za co-sleeping

----------


## vertex

Moj najstariji, najkraće dojeni (15 mjeseci) i danas zanemaruje svoje potrebe. Cijeli dan provede žedan, na wc ide kad više ne može ni trena čekati, i da ne nabrajam dalje. Bio je svojedobno žestoki tantrumaš, što ima veze i s  izražavanjem i zadovoljavanjem potreba. A to sve skupa najviše ima veze s njegovim žestokim temperamentom i nemirnim duhom i tijelom. Jede oduvijek jako raznoliko.

Srednji je dojen koji mjesec duže (17-18 mjeseci). Dok je sisao, jeo je apsolutno sve. Kad je prestao sisati, za manje od mjesec dana, prestao je jesti sve osim 5 jela (jogurti, juha, manistra na pome i još dvije stvari kojih se ne mogu sjetiti). Godinama se polako-polako vraćamo raznovrsnom jelovniku. Istovremeno, uvijek se jako dobro brinuo o sebi - tražio maramicu kad mu je nos pun, vode kad je žedan, zagrljaj kad je tužan...

Mala još sisa. Ja nemam zasad nikakvu ideju o kraju. Sisala je uvijek na zahtijev, i nikad s redom (I to je, naravno, kompatibilno sa starijom djecom i mamom kao osobom). Sad je njen ritam ujutro, navečer, možda jedan ili dva puta poslijepodne (ili ne). Jede raznoliko i uživa u jelu. Kad je žedna traži vode. Kad padne, traži zagrljaj. Kad je tužna, traži zagrljaj. Kad joj je zima, traži jaknu. Kad dođem s posla, veseli mi se i zove me na igru, ili mi se uvali u naručje. Sve zna što joj treba. Sisu traži kad se zaželi sise - pa bilo to mlijeko, maženje, samo sisanje, ili sve skupa.

Sirius, mislim da si preopćeniti zaključak izvukla iz primjera samo dvoje djece. Sve moguće potencijalne utjecaje si zanemarila, i svela se na jedan. Nalaze se u životu sve moguće kombinacije sisanja, nesisanja, i jela. Moji nećaci su minimalno dojeni, pa su se oboje s dvije godine hranili pretežno mlijekom - na bocu.

I još da dodam: meni je bilo normalno da kako dijete raste, ja više ne rješavam sve sisom. I tako smo uz dojenje, razvijali i druge običaje tješenja, druge vrste nježnosti. Ali ako je dijete tražilo sisu . dobilo ju je.
Možda je moguće da poneka mama to ne radi, nego sisa ostaje univerzalno rješenje. Ali sam sigurna da takvih nije ništa više od onih koje smiruju dijete bocom mlijeka. Ili dudom. Ili crtićem. Ili čokoladom.

----------


## cherry

vertex, savršeno napisano!

mi imamo novu bebu u široj obitelji i ubija me kako se za svaki djetetov 'nepoželjni' oblik ponašanja
okrivljuje dojenje...
i tako sam sretna što napokon znam da su ove priče o redu i disciplini kod djece ispod godine dana
svojevrsna mantra našeg podneblja, i što ću trećeg sad pustiti na miru i samo pratiti njegov ritam,
a ne kao što sam svoje siroto prvorođeno dijete neprestano pokušavala ukalupiti u nekakav zamišljeni red,
 da bih bila dobra i odgovorna majka.

inače, oboje sam dojila na zahtjev (prvo 22, drugo 30 mjeseci). 
meni taman, prvom je bilo malo prerano za prestati - sad znam.

e, da. i zamislite, različiti su.

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Samo ću još nešto objaviti o dojenju na zahtjev, željama i potrebama djeteta i stati .

Jučer se vozimo u autu i moja V. uporno odostraga mumlja: "ja bi cicu, ja bi cicu,..." I dogovorimo da čim dođemo doma dobit će ju, a u autu ne može jer.....Razumno dijete ne cvili i dalje samo lagano mumlja, :ja bi cicu...
Došli doma, skinuli tene, oprali ruke, pitam što bi večerala, a ona :"ja bi cicu" 
I zadovoljim njenu potrebu koja je trajala ravno 3 minute po svakoj, i ode se igrati s konjićima da bi za deset minuta pojela DVA sendvića i čašu jogurta. 
Šta želim reči - ništa pametno - zadovoljila sam potrebu svojeg djeteta, u vlastitom domu , na način na koji mogu i želim. 

Dio drugi: po noći - prilikom cosleepinga - oko 3 sata moje dijete se probudi i kaže , "mama ja bi soka" , i dobije soka. 

Ne vidim ništa nenormalno ni u jednoj želji mojeg djeteta koje ima 2 i pol godine (skoro). 

A vi ak želite , izrazite svoje mišljenje o ovome. 

BTW- piški i kaka na zahod već 4 mjeseca samostalno, čak skida i gačice i oblači ih sama. Priča da ju nemogu zaustaviti. Ostaje kod bake i dede svojevoljno. Ide u vrtić , i mama je bila na neplaćenom dva mjeseca nakon što je prošao porodiljni. 

Ajme- i sad ćemo ju tek krstiti  :Smile:  

Pa šta! Dijete zdravo, sretno , pametno. Eto.

----------


## Stijena

> Susrela sam se sa dvije osobe u Poliklinici za zaštitu djece grada Zagreba i obje me napadaju sto dojim 21-mjesecno dijete. Smatraju to iznimno losim i štetnim za dijete.
> Znam da se poliklinika financira iz državnog proračuna jer se kod njih ide uz uputnicu pedijatra. 
> Kako je moguće da država sprječava dojenje? 
> Nikada mi nitko nigdje nije rekao niti jednu jedinu riječ protiv dojenja, a oni tamo govore:
>  1. da dijete ne jede majčino mlijeko, 
> *2. da majčino mlijeko u toj dobi nema nikakvu vrijednost,*
> 3. da kako se može tako veliko (21 mjesec) dijete dojiti u javnosti,
> 4. kako se može dati djetetu 2 puta dojiti u sat ili dva, kad dijete traži,
> 5. da nije u redu da dijete samo bira kada će i koju dojku dojiti,
> ...


Taman da to i jest tako (da majčino mlijeko u toj dobi nema nikakvu vrijednost i da dijete doji samo zbog emocija), kako to može biti zlostavljanje?

mene već fascinira kako ništa što roditelji naprave u ovoj državi nije dobro  :Rolling Eyes:  i uvijek netko ima neki prigovor
ali da dojenje (u bilo kojoj dobi) nazivaju zlostavljanjem, to je već malo previše

----------


## ina33

Znate što, to je i u prodojećoj struji isto. Svi mogući utjecaji isključuju se, a sve se svodi na činjenicu dojeno-nedojeno. Evo opet 101 razlog za dojenje na portalu, među inima da su dojena djeca inteligentnija. Enough said tj. written. Tako da... svi imaju iste grijehe, samo se svoji grijesi ne vide, tj. svoji grijesi su the istina, a ono drugo - zlostavljanje. Malo pretjerujem da bude poanta jasnija. Al' ne puno - dok je god povišena inteligencija u jednadžbi.

----------


## ina33

Povišena inteligencija, više sreće, magična svojstva dojenja na jednu stranu - a na drugu psihotraume zbog dojenja. Klin se klinom - ne izbija. A umjerenosti i racionalnosti... e, di ste, daleko još od dojenja.

----------


## sirius

ina33, jedno su studije na određenom broju sudionika te zaključak istih studija, a drugo su predrasude bez pokrića u znanstvenom istraživanju na većem broju sudionika.
tko ne vidi razliku niti ne mora.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Povišena inteligencija, više sreće, magična svojstva dojenja na jednu stranu - a na drugu psihotraume zbog dojenja. Klin se klinom - ne izbija. A umjerenosti i racionalnosti... e, di ste, daleko još od dojenja.


ina33, to je živa istina. 

a u mene, ni ono što mi izgleda najracionalniji i logično objašnjen učinak dojenja (gubitak viška kila - dodatna potrošnja kalorija...), ne funkcionira  :Laughing:  

svaki put bi radit, nakon porodiljnog, išla s kilažom s kojom sam išla roditi  :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

> Znate što, to je i u prodojećoj struji isto. Svi mogući utjecaji isključuju se, a sve se svodi na činjenicu dojeno-nedojeno. Evo opet 101 razlog za dojenje na portalu, među inima da su dojena djeca inteligentnija. Enough said tj. written. Tako da... svi imaju iste grijehe, samo se svoji grijesi ne vide, tj. svoji grijesi su the istina, a ono drugo - zlostavljanje. Malo pretjerujem da bude poanta jasnija. Al' ne puno - dok je god povišena inteligencija u jednadžbi.


Razumijem o čemu pričaš.
Mada, jedno je blebnuti, a drugo je to nečime i potkrijepiti.
Tako da dokle god iza svojih izjava mogu stajati nekim solidnim znanstvenim studijama, činjenicama, a ne samo osobnim osjećajem, nemam ništa protiv da to i zagovaraju. Na psihologe u poliklinici mislim.

----------


## pikula

E to mene ubija u pojam, nošenje i dojenje su emocionalan ovisnost, a one krpe, deke, medeki, dude, flašice, čokoladice, bomobončići to su prjelazni predmeti, prjelazni na što na cigarete... Ma zezam se, ali koliko god netko može ignorirati djetetov razvoj i sve svoditi na dojenje i nemati mjeru toliko mi je nejasno da je vidjeti trogošinjaka koji  očajno plače zbog dekice ili da  ga se tješi sladoledom normalno,a dojiti dvogodišnjaka grozno

----------


## vertex

Ja ne razumijem zašto su tih jadnih šest bodova na skali inteligencije koji u praksi ništa ne znače takav trn u oku. I mislim da industrija adaptiranog mlijeka ima dovoljno novaca da provede još kvalitetnija istraživanja od ovih do sada provedenih. Tko im brani da objave suprotne zaključke, ako do njih dođu znanstvenim metodama?

----------


## cvijeta73

pa ima tih istraživanja, evo npr ovo: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1347006/Breast-feeding-6-months-causes-allergies-warn-British-researchers.html

----------


## anchie76

Ma najbolje da se dojenje zakonom zabrani, tko je još vidio dojiti svoje mladunče!  gluposti čiste, fuj  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

cvijeta, to je o uvođenju dohrane, i dilemi da li je uvoditi ranije od 6 mjeseci (kod dojenih i nedojenih), a vezano za kasnije alergije.

----------


## vertex

Dodatak: ne da bih imala neki problem s tim da jest pokazano da nema razlike u inteligenciji, ne dojim da bih imala pametniju djecu. Ali mi je u redu da se istražuje i zna koji su utjecaji obaju načina prehrane, dobri i loši. 
Recimo, toplo se nadam da su istraživanja o smanjenju rizika od raka dojke i jajnika jako točna, i zbog mene i zbog M. Imamo velike šanse da nosimo mutirani BRCA gen, i ako će moje dojenje smanjit rizik aktivacije gena za mene i za nju, pa ako ona još bude dojila - to je šansa koju ne bih propustila iskoristiti.

----------


## seni

ina mislim da se ti podatci o inteligenciji odnose na hipotetsku situaciju:
kada bi svi uvijeti bili 100% isti, kada bi genetska podloga bila isto tako jednaka, da bi onda dojenje doprinjelo visoj inteligenciji. 
konkretno (naravno provedivo samo hipotetski), kada bi uzela jedno to isto dijete u istoj familiji, dakle svi parametni bi bili isti, onda bi dojenje moglo pokazati taj benefit. sto je logicno, posto je majcino mlijeko apsolutno najbolja hrana za bebu.

medutim posto jedna ogromna kolicina parametara utjece ne samo na inteligenciju, nego na dijete opcenito, tako da tocno razlucivanje sto na koji nacin i u kojoj mjeri utjece nije nimalo jednostavno. i na srecu i na nesrecu.
mislim da je to jedna od znacajki koje omogucuju covjeku kao vrsti da prezivi sve i svasta, da se prilagodi svemu, te da i iz nepovoljnih situacija izvuce vise nego iz povoljnih..itd...itd

----------


## seni

> a drugo su predrasude bez pokrića u znanstvenom istraživanju na većem broju sudionika.
> tko ne vidi razliku niti ne mora.


sirius, ovo ne razumijem. kakvo je to znanstveno istrizaivanje koje pociva na predrasudama. mislim jedno iskljucuje drugo.

----------


## apricot

pa to i ona kaže

----------


## seni

joj upalila mi se svjecica!  :Laughing: 
kuzim, bez pokrica koje bi bilo znanastvena studija.
ja sam prvo skopcala znanstvena stodija koja pociva na predrasudama.
hvala apri! cmok

----------


## Cubana

> medutim posto jedna ogromna kolicina parametara utjece ne samo na inteligenciju, nego na dijete opcenito, tako da tocno razlucivanje sto na koji nacin i u kojoj mjeri utjece nije nimalo jednostavno. i na srecu i na nesrecu.


Negdje sam pročitala da nije stvar u dojenju nego u nasljeđu, jerbo su majke koje doje inteligentnije od onih drugih.
Don't shoot the messenger  :Grin:  moram negdje naći link.
Poanta je da se sve može prikazati i "dokazati", a našim očima nevještim na proučavanje takvih istraživanja se sve može činiti logičnim. Pa i ono sa Whale.to.

----------


## seni

cubana  :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> joj upalila mi se svjecica! 
> kuzim bez pokrica koje bi bilo znanastvena studija.
> ja sam prvo skopcala znanstvena stodija koja pociva na predrasudama.
> hvala apri! cmok


 :Grin: 

to sam rekla jer je par postova gore bilo spomenuto da možda psihologice i ostali imaju osobno iskustvo da u određenom broju slučajeva koji su sretali u svojoj praksi djeca koja su (između ostalog) produženo dojila imaju određene xy probleme. Pa su psihologice zaključile da bi za to moglo (sigurno ) biti krivo dojenje ,  i sve to na uzorku od npr. 10 djece.

----------


## Pups

> Negdje sam pročitala da nije stvar u dojenju nego u nasljeđu, jerbo su majke koje doje inteligentnije od onih drugih.


Upravo to su i pokazali u jednom od (na portalu) navedenih istraživanja. Ali, čak i kad su statistički kontrolirali sve druge faktore koji mogu utjecati na inteligenciju osim samog dojenja, ostala je i dalje razlika u inteligenciji dojene i nedojene djece, ali manja nego kad se ostali faktori ne isključe. Pitanje je samo ima li takva mala razlika koja je preostala ikakve veze sa životom  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Negdje sam pročitala da nije stvar u dojenju nego u nasljeđu, jerbo su majke koje doje inteligentnije od onih drugih.
> Don't shoot the messenger  moram negdje naći link.
> Poanta je da se sve može prikazati i "dokazati", a našim očima nevještim na proučavanje takvih istraživanja se sve može činiti logičnim. Pa i ono sa Whale.to.


to sam i ja čula (tj. pročitala). Mora da je bilo sigurno na net.hr, ja tamo čitam znanstvene studije.  :Grin: 

zapravo je zaključak te studije bio da se inteligentnije majke *odlučuju* na dojenje, pa im djeca slučajno budu i inteligentnija, ne nužno od mlijeka.  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> ina mislim da se ti podatci o inteligenciji odnose na hipotetsku situaciju:
> kada bi svi uvijeti bili 100% isti, kada bi genetska podloga bila isto tako jednaka, da bi onda dojenje doprinjelo visoj inteligenciji. 
> konkretno (naravno provedivo samo hipotetski), kada bi uzela jedno to isto dijete u istoj familiji, dakle svi parametni bi bili isti, onda bi dojenje moglo pokazati taj benefit. sto je logicno, posto je majcino mlijeko apsolutno najbolja hrana za bebu.


čekaj, šta se znanstvena istraživanja mogu odnositi na hipotetsku situaciju?
valjda je provedeno nekakvo istraživanje, koje je uzelo u obzir i druge faktore.

vertex, znam, ali se stalno kao jedan od benefita isključivog dojenja ističe i kako ono štiti od pojave alergija (23. razlog za dojenje). a sad je ovo skroz suprotan zaključak. koji ne počiva na predrasudama, nego isto na znanstvenom istraživanju.

i nek je samo 6 bodova na skali inteligencije, mene svejedno nervira. otprilike kao i zlostavljanje dojenjem nakon 2. godine. ajd ovo drugo malo više jer sam ipak u toj grupi  :Grin: 

iako, što nije dr buljan flander ravnateljica klinike u naslovu?

a viđe je kako hvali dojenje, čak i inteligenciju spominje   :Grin: 
http://www.ringeraja.hr/clanak/o-vaz...86.html?page=1

----------


## Cubana

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20133326?dopt=Abstract

Mislim da je to.
Ne znam za širu populaciju, ali na uzorku od mene jedne, to sigurno vrijedi  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Negdje sam pročitala da nije stvar u dojenju nego u nasljeđu, jerbo su majke koje doje inteligentnije od onih drugih.
> Don't shoot the messenger  moram negdje naći link.
> Poanta je da se sve može prikazati i "dokazati", a našim očima nevještim na proučavanje takvih istraživanja se sve može činiti logičnim. Pa i ono sa Whale.to.


 :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20133326?dopt=Abstract
> 
> Mislim da je to.
> Ne znam za širu populaciju, ali na uzorku od mene jedne, to sigurno vrijedi


i za mene isto, neam sumnje , he, he

ali ne uzimam za ozbiljno studije sa tako malim uzorkom, praćene tako kratko vrijeme i u tako ranoj dobi. moram naći neku bolju.

----------


## Stijena

ok, dojenje dvogodišnjaka je zlostavljanje - to smo apsolvirali  :Grin: 

ali, neki dan u vrtiću čujem da roditelj predškolca (dakle zadnja godina u vrtiću) mora podnijeti pisani zahtjev ako želi da mu predškolac u vrtiću popodne spava jer prosvjetna inspekcija to bez dopuštenja i izričitog zahtjeva roditelja smatra zlostavljanjem (!?!?)
a onda slijedi primjer kako u produženi boravak u školi preporučuju prvašićima donijeti jastučić i dekicu da malo odmore jer nisu navikli na cjelodnevni tempo - i to onda nije zlostavljanje
ja sam zbunjena  :Confused:

----------


## anchie76

Mene ubi što mi uporno dokazujemo da je nešto što je prirodno namijenjeno nama i idealno za našu prehranu u stvari bolje od nečeg drugog - što smo eto sami izmislili.  Pa di tu ima logike i pameti?  Nije li logičnije da se dokazuje kako može biti štetno nešto što nije optimalno, nego da se uporno dokazuje optimalnost toga optimalnog?

Tko je shvatio neka digne ruku  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Apropo ovog što Stijena kaže.. mogu samo reći da je život kao takav zlostavljanje čovjeka  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> Mene ubi što mi uporno dokazujemo da je nešto što je prirodno namijenjeno nama i idealno za našu prehranu u stvari bolje od nečeg drugog - što smo eto sami izmislili.  Pa di tu ima logike i pameti?  Nije li logičnije da se dokazuje kako može biti štetno nešto što nije optimalno, nego da se uporno dokazuje optimalnost toga optimalnog?
> 
> Tko je shvatio neka digne ruku


nemamo smajlića koji diže ruku.  :Grin:

----------


## Pups

Evo iz jednog od istraživanja (sve navedeno su povoljni utjecaji za razvoj inteligencije kod djeteta):

_Mothers who elected to breastfeed tended to be older;
better educated; from upper socioeconomic status families;
were in a two-parent family; did not smoke during
pregnancy; and experienced above average income and
living standards._

----------


## anchie76

Kako nemamo  :Bye:

----------


## Cubana

Anchie, LOL
Glavno da je optimalno.

Tema zapravo nije opitmalno ili ne, nego koliko dugo je optimalno, a kada prelazi u neoptimalno.
Gledala sam Game of thrones, ako je još netko, meni je onaj mali zalijepljen na cicu (nećak od lady stark), nešto o čemu vjerojatno pričaju ove psihologice.
Ali i u tom mom fantasy istraživanju mislim da je dugo dojenje samo mali, usudila bih se reći i sporedan faktor u patologiji odnosa majka-dijete.
Sigurno da je cijelo odrastanje i odgoj splet svakakvih odnosa i utjecaja da bismo mogli prstom pokazati da je samo jedno krivo za sve.

----------


## anchie76

Ajoj, toliko puta smo to prožvakali.

Poanta je u tome da je ok dokle god to *I* majka *I* dijete žele.  Kraj rasprave.  Kada jedan od njih dvoje to ne želi više - to onda nije više ok.  A ako će majka koristiti dojenje za manipulaciju s djetetom, onda opet nije problem u dojenju nego u majci - jer da ona i ne doji, onda bi nešto drugo bi bilo u điru umjesto dojenja kao oblik manipulacije djetetom.

----------


## Stijena

ja sam idealan primjer nedojeće majke (mislim tko ne zna naše priče o maratonskom izdajanju nek digne ruku, ili nek klima rukom, svejedno  :Grin: ) čija djeca su "patološki" vezana za nju
baš me zanima što bi meni u klinici rekli
da sam se sigurno previše odrekla izlazaka s frendicama jer sam svaku večer s njima doma kad idu spavati - čista patologija!
i ne znam samo čiji emocionalni razvoj sam time onemogućila, svoj ili njihov  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

> vertex, znam, ali se stalno kao jedan od benefita isključivog dojenja ističe i kako ono štiti od pojave alergija (23. razlog za dojenje). a sad je ovo skroz suprotan zaključak. koji ne počiva na predrasudama, nego isto na znanstvenom istraživanju.


Ma nije. Tema članka nije dojenje ili formula. Neko *kada* uvesti dohranu, sa 6 mjeseci, ili već sa 4, *bez obzira* je li dijete dojeno ili na formuli i kakav utjecaj ima uvođenje *dohrane u određenoj dobi* na pojavu alergija. Ako sad nisi shvatila, sa ovim boldanjem, pomislit ću da si se prošvercala u skupinu inteligentnijih mama.

----------


## Beti3

> Negdje sam pročitala da nije stvar u dojenju nego u nasljeđu, jerbo su majke koje doje inteligentnije od onih drugih.
> Don't shoot the messenger  moram negdje naći link.


 :Klap: , pravi zaključak. Ozbiljno.

----------


## Cubana

> , pravi zaključak. Ozbiljno.


E tada bi bila samo genetika važna. 
A ja mislim da nije. Nego sve zajedno.

----------


## cvijeta73

eto, na mene ne djeluje nit inteligencija (a ne samo da sam dojila, nego sam i bila dojena, to mora da je najmanje 12 bodova), nit skidanje kila, vrit sve  :Grin: 

vertex, ok, ali opet se radi o suprotnim rezultatima istraživanja, bez obzira na dojenje (priznajem, čitala sam samo naslov  :Grin: ),  trenutno se propagira dohrana nakon 6 mjeseci, isto temeljeno na istraživanjima i isto kao zaštita od alergija.

----------


## rossa

> dojenje je hrana
> za tijelo
> ali i za mozak i dušu


malo je off topic, ali mi je ovo savršen opis
Mo se noćas probudila s ful visokom temperaturom i jedino što je htjela je da zajedno spavamo i da smije dirati ciku (a ne dojim je već godinu dana i to joj nije jedini način tješenja)

----------


## ina33

Da se ne pretvori u mujica i dadica pa linkanje suprotnih studija... bezveze mi je govoriti. Bezveze o studiji hipotetskoj utjecaja dojenje na inteligenciju. I zato je to trnu u oku, jer ne znači ništa, a ističe se kao da je sve. Opet, niko ne vidi svoj trn u oku, a sigurna sam da ima studija ko zna kakvih koje idu i u prilog psiho-ovisnosti, pa nisu to generacija psihologa isticale.... kao rekla-kazala? Spoznaje se mijenjaju, kao i studije. Ali, ova ide kontra zdravog razuma i, po meni, ide u marketing i neuvjerljiva je.

Pa kad već pričamo da je ta poliklinika "protiv dojenja" jer je rekla da mlijeko nema nutritivne vrijednosti, "upropastit će muške" i slične gluposti itd., onda na isti način možemo "jump the gun" a propos dojenja i inteligencije.

Ako idemo istim aršinom mjerit, mislim. Ali, ko sam ja da vas uvjerim... samo pokušavam malo... dat kako to izgleda iz drugog kuta. Osim ako nećete tvrdit postoji samo jedan ispravni kut i to je taj... ovaj kako dojenje utječe na inteligenciju. A nema toga Boga koji će me uvjerit kako su to mjerili i da je to išta relevantno.

BTW, slali meni znanstvene studije da su ljudi s madežima sretniji, pa svašta nešto gluposti, koje znanstvenici moraju producirat da imaju objavljen članak.

I ne treba mi kontrastudija da vidim da je ova s madežima i sretnijim ljudima glupost, isto kao i kako IVF usijepva više vikendom ili kako clownovi uspješno utječu na embrioimplantaciju, iako je i to bila neka studija nekog izraelskog dr-a, a objavljeno je i u Geu. Ma sve da je objavljeno i u unicef-u. Treba mi moj zdrav razum za to. Po meni.

----------


## ina33

> Negdje sam pročitala da nije stvar u dojenju nego u nasljeđu, jerbo su majke koje doje inteligentnije od onih drugih.


Genijalno, vjerojatno proplamsaji kreativnosti tijekom noćnih sati  :Smile: . Ovo fakat pari ko udarac stila Aleksis-Cristle, kad se već reminisciramo na Filozofskom na Dinastiju. Fala, ne trebaš kopat link... znam da nisi ništa loše mislila i primarno je smiješno. Kao i sve takve "studije".

S druge strane, i san je hrana za tijelo.. i dušu. Ma, bezveze sve to skupa. OK, sve 5, ali ne treba pretjerivat da je dojenje ono.... super i za let u svemir i sigurno dojeni astronauti imaju bolju motoriku i studija je dokazala da su 5x brži od ovih nedojenih u pritiskanju ispravnih gubića.

----------


## Cubana

> .. znam da nisi ništa loše mislila i *primarno je smiješno*. Kao i sve takve "studije".


Boldano je i bila poanta.

----------


## Dalm@

> ..i sigurno dojeni astronauti imaju bolju motoriku i studija je dokazala da su 5x brži od ovih nedojenih u pritiskanju ispravnih gubića.


Huston, nemamo problem.  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

LOL. Ma... što da vam kažem. Svi brijemo na svoju stranu, hepili ćemo brijat i dalje.. .jer tu srednjeg puta i razuma... i nema puno.

----------


## pikula

> Huston, nemamo problem.


 :Laughing:  umirem

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> i BTW, slali meni znanstvene studije da su ljudi s madežima sretniji,


em turbo inteligentna, em nevjerovatno sretna

nitko mi nije ravan :Cool:

----------


## Cubana

> LOL. Ma... što da vam kažem. Svi brijemo na svoju stranu, hepili ćemo brijat i dalje.. .jer tu srednjeg puta i razuma... i nema puno.


Tako je.
I ako znamo da je jedan od rodinih ciljeva promocija dojenja tada na tekstove treba gledati kao predizbornu kampanju, gdje svaki cigo svoga konja hvali, a koja ima ciljanu skupinu one pred kojima tek je put dojenja ili nedojenja.
Mi ostale možemo o tome razglabati, ali brate svejedno nam je, već smo glasovale.

----------


## ina33

Kako mi nije svejedno za novu MPO ekipu, unatoč tome što je za mene priča gotova i "glasovala sam", tako mi nije svejedno ni za čitače ovog marketinga i želim im svesti priču na ono što se po meni čini razumna mjera.

----------


## Beti3

> em turbo inteligentna, em nevjerovatno sretna
> 
> nitko mi nije ravan


A ljepota? Nemoj ni to zaboraviti, a mladolikost je bonus. :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

> Kako mi nije svejedno za novu MPO ekipu, unatoč tome što je za mene priča gotova i "glasovala sam", tako mi nije svejedno ni za čitače ovog marketinga i želim im svesti priču na ono što se po meni čini razumna mjera.


Razumna mjera. Neka ima i onih koji su za razumnu mjeru. 
Da li si pročitala novu knjigu M, Viewegha; Biosupruga? Isplati se. (Tko zna od kud mu inspiracija :Grin: ?)

----------


## vertex

ina, nitko ovdje nije brijao o nedojenju, dok ti nisi s tim došla. 
To  što tebe iritira da se govori o dojenju kao o nečem dobrom i lijepom (a  samo o tome je bila ova tema), to nije srednji put ni razum.

Da ne govorimo da ti je ulet i nije bio baš primjeren.
Izjdenačavaš obraćanje *jednoj* majci, jednoj *konkretnoj osobi*, kojoj je rečeno da *zlostavlj*a svoje konkretno dijete, s navođenjem *statistike*  koja stoji na portalu. Pa kažeš - eto, možda malo pretjerujem. Ne pretjeruješ malo, nego toliko da mijenjaš stvarnost. Ako je tebi netko napisao pismo da zlostavljaš  dijete jer ga nisi dojila, ili ako ti je tako rečeno u nekoj  zdravstvenoj ustanovi, ja odmah stajem u tvoju obranu.

I ponavljam - tema uopće nije bila dojenje nasuprot nedojenja. Tema je bila produženo dojenje i do kad je ok dojiti za one koje doje. I kakva sredina i razum skreće takvu temu na dojenje vs. nedojenje? I još unaprijed odbacit svaku mogućnost sporazumijevanja sa "svi imamo svoje brije, i to će tako i ostat". Jer smo, kao, dva tabora, dvije kolektivne svijesti?

----------


## pomikaki

Također se pitam čemu opet rasprava o dojenju i nedojenju. Ali može biti da je u meni problem  :Unsure:

----------


## ina33

Svaka rasprava o laktivizmu je ujedno rasprava o dojenju i nedojenju. Ne iritira me da se govori o dojenju kao nečem lijepom. Iritira me kad se rasteže preko svake mjere - inteligencija, sreća itd. - i predstavlja kao nepobitna činjenica. A što je toj konkretnoj majci rečeno, kako je to ona čula - ko to zna - znamo, klasika - njenu stranu priče. Ono... percepcija. Puno puta je taj argument vraćen kao kontra - ako vas smeta, vi s tim imate problem.

Of kors, dozvoljavam da je stvarno ta Poliklinika protiv dojenja, whatever that means - i neka na nju krenu onda službeni dopisi u tom smislu pa nek se pravdaju što su mislilii kad su kazali.

----------


## ina33

Evo, mislim na argument od pomikaki - u kome je problem. Ako je stvarno u ovima problem, onda prema njima trebaju krenut laktavističke aktivnosti.

----------


## anchie76

> Ne iritira me da se govori o dojenju kao nečem lijepom.


Pod cijenu da rasprava ode u kupus, moram reći.

Naravno da te ne iritira da se govori o dojenju kao nečem lijepom, jer je to totalno podcjenjivanje dojenja kao takvog.  Dojenje nije lijepo, ono je normalno, ono je standard i jedino predviđeno za prehranu ljudske vrste.  A prava istina je da sve ono što nije dojenje nosi rizike sa sobom.  To je okrutna realnost.  A umotavanje dojenja u "beneficije", dokazivanje da je dojenje dobro i kako ima "prednosti" (u odnosu na što???) - je u stvari guranje glave u pijesak.

----------


## pikula

potpisujem anchie, ali opet meni je to dojenje na zahtjev do godine dana, sporadično dojenje do druge godine, iznimka dojenje do treće godina, a dalje ne. Mislim da se rasprava ne vodi o tome da li uopće dojiti nego do kad i kako.

----------


## anchie76

> potpisujem anchie, ali opet meni je to dojenje na zahtjev do godine dana, sporadično dojenje do druge godine, iznimka dojenje do treće godina, a dalje ne. Mislim da se rasprava ne vodi o tome da li uopće dojiti nego do kad i kako.


Pa nemoguće je pronaći univerzalno pravilo do kada i kako treba dojiti.  U tome i je čar toga, jer svaka mama i svako dijete trebaju pronaći svoj čaroban recept  :Smile: 

Univerzalno pravilo je to da bi idealno bilo da svako dijete doji barem do 2 godine i duže koliko to mama i dijete žele.  E sad kako će to (i da li će) mama i beba posložiti, to je do svakog ponaosob.

Meni nekad davno je bilo neprihvatljivo dojenje nakon 3 godine, pa mi se onda život nasmijao u facu.  Tako da ni sami za sebe ne možemo tvrditi da nam je nešto crno bijelo dok se ne nađemo u toj situaciji, a kamoli za druge što bi trebali.

----------


## BusyBee

> Meni nekad davno je bilo neprihvatljivo dojenje nakon 3 godine, pa mi se onda život nasmijao u facu.


Upravo ovako se meni dogodilo.
Mislim da je granica doista vrlo individualna i razlicita za svaki dojeci par. I sto dalje idemo s dojenjem, sve vise vjerujem da bi dijete i nakon druge godine trebalo biti onaj dio para koji ce odluciti kad je dosta (osim u iznimnim situacijama kad majka ima neki problem koji joj dojenje otezava ili onemogucava rjesenje problema), ali to je moj osobni stav, nikako nesto sto bih nametala ikome drugome.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

x BB

upravo smo o tome razgovarale na zadnjoj Maloj školi dojenja u Puli, ful je individualno i ovisi od doječeg para do para koliko će i kako dojiti, i nitko nema pravo suditi niti koliko kratko ili dugo netko (drugi) doji.

----------


## Beti3

> nitko nema pravo suditi niti koliko kratko ili dugo netko (drugi) doji.


Naravno da nema pravo suditi, ali ima pravo na vlastito mišljenje i ima pravo izreći i napisati to mišljenje, zar ne? Demokracija. Ili ne?

----------


## Cubana

Mišljenje je od istog značaja kao i sinkeove "studije" na jednoj osobi i samoizliječivim virusima.

----------


## BusyBee

> Naravno da nema pravo suditi, ali ima pravo na vlastito mišljenje i ima pravo izreći i napisati to mišljenje, zar ne? Demokracija. Ili ne?


Slazem se ako se radi o konverzaciji na forumu ili razgovoru medju vecim brojem zena. I ako dijeljenje misljenja nije nepozvano (kad se radi o jedan-na-jedan razgovoru s majkom koja ima dojecu praksu s kojom se ne slazes).

----------


## pomikaki

> Naravno da nema pravo suditi, ali ima pravo na vlastito mišljenje i ima pravo izreći i napisati to mišljenje, zar ne? Demokracija. Ili ne?


ne baš...
bitan je način, mjesto i prilika
da dođeš u neku ustanovu i tamo te napadnu i izvrijeđaju službene osobe i to vezano uz tvoj privatni život koji nije njihova briga, to nije demokracija nego bezobrazluk
bez obzira o kom segmentu privatnog života se radilo

----------


## Beti3

Radi se o poliklinici za zaštitu zdravlja djece, zar ne? I ta je mama došla tamo službeno, trebala je njihovu pomoć, savjet, stručno mišljenje... u vezi zdravlja djeteta. Oni nisu zadirali u ničiji privatan život, njima je zdravlje djece posao. 
I one rade svoj posao kako smatraju da trebaju. Dalje je na pacijentima ( ili su tamo stranke?) da prihvate ili ne savjet koji su dobili.

Kada s nekim razgovaram pa i jedan na jedan, naravno da iznosimo oboje svoje mišljenje. Inače to nije razgovor. I nitko nije rekao da se jedno s drugim moramo slagati u mišljenjima.

Zašto nečije mišljenje nije važno? To znači da se automatski ponižava ona osoba koja nema mišljenje identično vašemu. Ili se mora slijediti zacrtani put i "nema puta naokolo"? 

Malo više širokogrudnosti uvijek dobro dođe.

----------


## anchie76

> Malo više širokogrudnosti uvijek dobro dođe.


Upravo to bi bio savršen recept za polikliniku  :Wink: 

Napadati nekog zato što doji je u najmanju ruku neprofesionalno i neodgovorno, a da ne govorimo o nivou znanja te osobe o toj temi.  Ako im se dojenje činilo problematično, onda bi oni kao profesionalci trebali biti u stanju kroz razgovor s mamom provjeriti jel sve ok kod njih a da se dojenja ni ne dotaknu.  Naravno da to nisu napravili, nego su je napali ko što bi to napravila baka s ulice (oops, ne ona je ne bi napala, ona bi joj se vjerojatno blagonaklono nasmješila).

----------


## sirius

Stvarno zanimljivo. onda bih recimo svatko na svom radnom mjestu mogao nametati svoje osobne stavove i mišljenja , iako oni nemaju uporište u znanstvenim istraživanjima i nisu službeni stav te ustanove?
Znaći ja dođem kod psihologa po savjet o strahu od nepoznatih osoba kod dijeteta u dobi od dvije godine, a on mi kaže da je to zbog dojenja kojim ga maltretiram i činim nesigurnim.
Ili dođem kod kardiologa i da dijete ne dobiva na težini  sumnjam da je to zbog medicinskog problema sa srcem (koje dijete zaista ima) , a on kaže da je to sigurno zbog dojenja jer ga time maltretiram i uskraćujem  mu zapravo pravu hranu.
Svašta.
Postoji mjesto i vrijeme za osobne stavove. Službeni pregled to ne bi trebao biti , jer time ne dajemo pravu informaciju i iskorištavamo svoju profesionalnu nadmoć.

----------


## Cubana

Potpis na Sirius.

----------


## Beti3

Ovo je sa stranice te Poliklinike:
http://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/o-po...i/djelatnosti/

Pišu i vrste stručnjaka i vjerujem da oni znaju što je i zašto djetetu i da im je dijete prva briga i možda su nekad i u pravu, jer, mi ne znamo pozadinu slučaja. I ne možemo napadati samo jednu stranu. 

Imaju i stranicu o važnosti dojenja:
http://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/za-r...nosti-dojenja/

Vjerujem da se drže onoga što im je politika rada i da mora biti neki razlog za postupanje poput onoga u prvom postu. Po mome iskustvu, kad se radi o sukobu, nikad nije samo jedna strana u pravu ili samo jedna strana u krivu.

Ne vidim zašto ste  tako negativno raspoloženi u svojim postovima. Zato što je riječ o produženom dojenju? Ili samo radi podrške toj mami? Ili ja uopće ne vidim ono što vi vidite u ovoj temi.

----------


## cvijeta73

beti, citiram početni post:




> Susrela sam se sa dvije osobe u Poliklinici za zaštitu djece grada Zagreba i obje me napadaju sto dojim 21-mjesecno dijete. Smatraju to iznimno losim i štetnim za dijete


ajde ti meni reci, koji god da problem dijete ima, što može biti iznimno loše i štetno za dijete u činjenici da - doji? što je bilo loše za moju M što je u toj dobi, eto, voljela tu cicu? iskreno, najmanje za hranu, a više za sve ostalo. koji problem to može generirati? koji je razlog da neko tako nastupi? koliko djece u toj dobi duda dudu npr, a to ti otprilike na isto dođe. 

sirius, moje naravno učenje iz cijele ove priče je - radi straha od nepoznatih osoba djeteta od dvije godine se *ne ide* psihologu  :Grin:  
imam i ja pravo na svoje predrasude  :Grin:

----------


## Stijena

a je li se/može li se doznati imena tih osoba u poliklinici, pa se raspitati kod ravnateljice, npr. zašto pacijentima daju savjete suprotne onima koje poliklinika zagovara kroz opću politiku?

možda je nešto izvađeno iz konteksta, ali zapravo ne znam u kojem bi to kontekstu dojenje 21-mjesečnjaka moglo biti okarakterizirano kao zlostavljanje ...

----------


## sirius

> beti, citiram početni post:
> 
> 
> 
> ajde ti meni reci, koji god da problem dijete ima, što može biti iznimno loše i štetno za dijete u činjenici da - doji? što je bilo loše za moju M što je u toj dobi, eto, voljela tu cicu? iskreno, najmanje za hranu, a više za sve ostalo. koji problem to može generirati? koji je razlog da neko tako nastupi? koliko djece u toj dobi duda dudu npr, a to ti otprilike na isto dođe. 
> 
> sirius, moje naravno učenje iz cijele ove priče je - radi straha od nepoznatih osoba djeteta od dvije godine se *ne ide* psihologu  
> imam i ja pravo na svoje predrasude


 to sam ja samo tako. ne ide se psihologu i zbog težih stvari, ali šteta zbog toga. jer stručnjaci bi trebali biti tu da nas usmjere u bolje roditeljstvo bez osude (pogotovo ako osuda nema osnove osim predrasuda i osobnog stava ). 
Kao što rekoh nema iskustva sa ovom poliklinikom, ali imam sa poliklinikama ove vrste i ja sam bila osođena kao nekompetentan roditelj zbog činjenice što sam dozvoljavala dijetetu od nepunih šest godina da spava sa nama zbog njegovog straha od mraka i samoće. Najveća činjenica je bila dijetetovo spavanje (njima) , ali to nije bio problem nama , niti urok te potrebe za zajedničkim spavanjem. Dijete je spontano prestalo spavati sa nama nakon par mjeseci od te dijagnostike, a mi smo gubili vrijeme , i tapkali na mjestu ne znajući u čemu je stavrno problem i kao da pomognemao našem dijetetu (u stvarima koje su zapravo bile problem). Srećom da smo nakon par godina našili dječjeg psihologa koji je razumio situaciju i postavio stvari pred nas onako kao jesu zapravo. I hvala mu na tome, jer ja sad znam u čemu je problem i kao da se ponašam prema svom djetetu, a zajedničko spavanje ...taj trn u oku kojeg su na povijesti  bolesti napisali sa velikim slovima i sa 6 uskličnika iza, nema veze da dijagnozom i dijagnostikom.

----------


## Bubica

evo, ako vas zanima razvojni put stava jednog psihologa:

uopce se ne mogu sjetiti jesmo li na faksu dojenje i spomenuli, razvojnu psihologiju smo imali valjda dva semestra,sjecam se jedino da smo puno govorili o kognitivnom razvoju djeteta...Nisam nikada profesionalno niti radila s djecom.  
Sjecam se dogadjaja iz faze kada jos nisam imala djece - kolegica psihologinja mi je prepricala kako je uzela neplaćeno do djetetove treće godine zivota, dojilaje preko tri godine - ja sam to slusala vrtila u glavi misao: "ona ne samo da je to napravila, ona se i hvali s time" sa zgražanjem...Imam drugu kolegicu psihologinju koja ima četvero djece (svu je po nekoliko godina dojila),svako dijete je s njima spavalo u krevetu gotovo do skole - tek nakon njezinog treceg djeteta sam shvatila da ne da ta žena nezna bolje negoona stvarno ne želi drugačije, do tada sam mislila da ona stalno ponavlja jednu te istu grešku. onda sam rodila prvo dijete, jako sam želila dojiti ali smo uspjeli dojiti jedva dva mjeseca. Da sam tada znala o odojenju ono sto sam naucila par godina kasnije,a sto mogu zahvaliti iskljucivo rodi,sigurno bi i tada znala prebroditi sve probleme s kojima smo se suocavali. Nakon osam godina rodila sami drugo dijete, i eto, dojimo se tri godine i pet mjeseci  :Smile:  U dojenju jos uvijek uzivamo i F i ja, kraj se ne nazire.  U te tri i pol godine nitko, niti od familije niti od profesionalaca s kojima dolazimo u doticaj nije optuzilo nase dojenje za bilo sto, ali to su valjda prednosti cinjenice da rodis u dobi od skoro 40 pa ti se vise nitko ne usudi soliti pamet. F je jednako samostalna kao i nedojeni braco, jede puno kvalitetnije od njega u toj dobi, ne mogu se uopce sjetiti je li ikada imala proljev, samo je nekoliko puta povratila i za to sam uvjerena da je direktno benefit dojenja. 

Slozila bih se s time da je dinamika svake obitelji jedinstvena i da je profesionalno površno izvući samo jedan uzrok evidentnih problema pa makar to bilo i dojenje.

----------


## Thlaspi

čitam već dugo ali se nisam do sad uključivala jer vam je baš lijepo išlo...  :Smile: 



> I one rade svoj posao kako smatraju da trebaju. Dalje je na pacijentima (  ili su tamo stranke?) da prihvate ili ne savjet koji su dobili.


moram se, ipak, dotaći ovoga... mislim da nitko, kada dođe nekom stručnjaku, ne može mirno prihvatiti savjet ili optužbu takve vrste a da se barem ne strese i zgrozi, jer ipak imamo povjerenje u stručnjake kada idemo kod njih tražiti pomoć... dakle, ako dobijemo savjet suprotan našim očekivanjima/stavovima, ma kako god ti naši stavovi čvrsti bili, osjećaj je jednak kao da te netko ošamario...
navest ću ukratko svoj primjer: došli smo sa starijim sinom u Stomatološku polikliniku ili što već na stomatološkom faksu zbog karioznog zubala, a imao je 2,5 godine... nisam stigla ni ispričati kad smo primijetili prvi karijes (kako bi došli do uzroka) nego su me odmah izbombardirali sa špotancijom zbog slatkiša, bočice itd... kada sam objasnila da dijete ne jede slatkiše (do tada ih nije jelo) i da NIKAD nije pilo iz bočice nego je dojen 20 mjeseci, e onda sam dobila odgovor: Pa to vam je zbog toga! Dojenje je štetno za zube kao i bočica... Trebalo bi poslije svakog noćnog dojenja djetetu prati zube!
nisam imala mira pa sam našla hrrrrpu istraživanja koja dokazuju da je, što se karijesa tiče, majčino mlijeko jednako vodi zbog laktoferina u njemu a koji sprječava razvoj karijesa (a da ne spominjem ostale potkrijepe) i samo mi je žao što, unatoč namjeri, kasnije nisam tom stomatologu poslala ta istraživanja da se malo educira... ali taj čas mi je digao živac strašno! njemu moji argumenti nisu bili niti vrijedni slušanja...
nakon nekog vremena smo pronašli prekrasnu mladu stomatologinju (koja je učila kod onog prvog) i našli posve druge uzorke tog karijesa...

da zaključim, postoje brojni dokazi i istraživanja da ono najvažnije iz mm ne nestaje niti nakon 2 godine pa ajmo postati konstruktivni umjesto što se ovdje "raspravljamo" i početi educirati...
svako za sebe u svojoj okolini...
ako bi autorica posta zatražila našu pomoć i da kao udruga reagiramo, morali bi imati neki dokaz toga što je rečeno da se možemo na to pozvati, ali svaki pojedinac za sebe može kontaktirati bilo koju ustanovu koja pruža zdravstvene usluge i obratiti se sa svojim pitanjima/nedoumicama te ima pravo na odgovor...
(mi je možemo opskrbiti s istraživanjima o produljenom dojenju) :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

sad sam nešto guglala tu polikliniku i na njihovim web-stranicama nabasala na ovaj tekst:
http://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/za-roditelje/razvoj-djece/o-vaznosti-dojenja/

----------


## pomikaki

> sad sam nešto guglala tu polikliniku i na njihovim web-stranicama nabasala na ovaj tekst:
> http://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/za-roditelje/razvoj-djece/o-vaznosti-dojenja/


mislim da ga je već beti linkala gore.
Ja bih taj tekst isprintala i priložila ga u pismu ravnatelju i možda još nekome, gdje bih navela imena tih osoba iz prvog posta.

@beti3: Možda im je posao da se brinu za razvoj i zdravlje djeteta, ali ako oni vide problem u dojenju djeteta mlađeg od 2 godine, onda taj posao ne obavljaju stručno, dozvoljavaju si da svoje predrasude stave na prvo mjesto, umjesto da jednostavno usvoje općepriznate činjenice potkrijepljene brojnim istraživanjima iz područja njihove vlastite struke. 

Moji postovi nisu "negativni" zato što je riječ o produženom dojenju niti zbog podrške forumašici koja je pokrenula temu, nego zbog čiste nevjerice da neki (kažem _neki_, ne _svi_) medicinari, pedijatri, patronažne mogu bez problema raditi u struci i dijeliti potpuno krive savjete, posebno vezano uz dojenje.

----------


## Thlaspi

čak i lijepo piše u tom njihovom članku:



> ...trebaju dobivati  isključivo majčino mlijeko barem u prvih 6 mjeseci  života. S dojenjem  treba nastaviti i u drugoj polovici prve godine, uz  postepeno dodavanje  druge hrane (dohrana). Zatim se dojenje može  nastaviti, sve dok majka i  dijete to žele.


ponavljam, *sve dok majka i dijete to žele*

----------


## Beti3

Točno, sve dok majka *i* dijete to žele. Oboje.

Možda, samo možda, su one primijetile da u konkretnom slučaju to "i" nedostaje. Ne znam, nismo dobili dovoljno podataka. Pokušavam shvatiti zašto bi zaposlenici poliklinike koja propagira dojenje, reagirali na način iz prvog posta.

----------


## anchie76

> Točno, sve dok majka *i* dijete to žele. Oboje.
> 
> Možda, samo možda, su one primijetile da u konkretnom slučaju to "i" nedostaje. Ne znam, nismo dobili dovoljno podataka. Pokušavam shvatiti zašto bi zaposlenici poliklinike koja propagira dojenje, reagirali na način iz prvog posta.


Iz vlastitog neznanja?

----------


## BusyBee

I osobnih predrasuda.

----------


## pikula

> Točno, sve dok majka *i* dijete to žele. Oboje.


Pa ja se s tim ne slažem, ali nisam stručnjak i ne tupim to ljudima okolo. Ja mislima da roditelj treba procijeniti situaciju, poznavati dijete, biti uz dijete i dojiti dijete do razvojne faze do koje je to djetetu potrebno, ali mislim da je to odluka mame, iako povod naravno mora biti zadovoljavajući napredak djeteta, emotivno, psihički, fizički itd, a ne kalendarska dob, ali ipak mislim da želje nisu nikakav kriterij. Djeca mogu željeti svašta, a na roditeljima je da donose odluke koje su najbolje za dijete, opet ne vođeni željama nego ljubavlju, brigom i odgovornošću

----------


## Beti3

Da, pikula, potpuno si u pravu. Mamina je odluka. Mama(i tata) odlučuje o svemu kad je dijete u pitanju. 
Podebljala sam "i", jer ako dijete više ne želi da se doji, mama treba prestati, pa makar imala drugačije mišljenje.

----------


## apricot

ja u životu nisam upoznala majku koja forsira dojenje, iako dijete ne želi više dojiti.
a poznajem stotine dojilja, što osobno, što posredstvom Foruma, što putem SOS telefona.

niti sam ikada vidjela da mama trči razdrljenih njedara i viče: na! na!
ali sam ih vidjela desetine koje trče sa bananom/jabukom/montijem/sendvičem

čudno kako se nitko nije udostojio takva pitanja postavljati po institucijama  :Teletubbies:

----------


## sirius

> ja u životu nisam upoznala majku koja forsira dojenje, iako dijete ne želi više dojiti.
> a poznajem stotine dojilja, što osobno, što posredstvom Foruma, što putem SOS telefona.
> 
> niti sam ikada vidjela da mama trči razdrljenih njedara i viče: na! na!
> ali sam ih vidjela desetine koje trče sa bananom/jabukom/montijem/sendvičem
> 
> čudno kako se nitko nije udostojio takva pitanja postavljati po institucijama


 :Laughing:  slikovito, nema što.

----------


## pulinka

> Podebljala sam "i", jer ako dijete više ne želi da se doji, mama treba prestati, pa makar imala drugačije mišljenje.


Pratim od početka temu. 
Nije mi jasno kojim se tačno fizičkim načinom može naterati dete da doji ako neće????
Postoje stranice i stranice tema o deci koja neće da piške, kake, oblače se itd. tj. veoma su uporni  u svojim odlukama i malo šta postoji čime bi ih roditelji mogli naterati da ih promene.
Ne verujem da bi drugačije bilo sa dojenjem.

----------


## pikula

> niti sam ikada vidjela da mama trči razdrljenih njedara i viče: na! na!
> ali sam ih vidjela desetine koje trče sa bananom/jabukom/montijem/sendvičem
> 
> čudno kako se nitko nije udostojio takva pitanja postavljati po institucijama


ja se s ovim apsoutno slažem, govorim samo o nijansama u produženom dojenju, produženom nakon dvije godine 
ali idalje mislim da želje nisu jedini kriterij o kojem bi trebalo misliti kad se odlučuje koliko dugo dojiti

----------


## Beti3

Izrugivanje od osoblja foruma. Baš fino i pristojno. I dostojno.

Hoću li ja konačno shvatiti da se ne tolerira drugačije mišljenje? Ni drugačije iskustvo...

----------


## apricot

izrugivanje?!
ne mogu vjerovati!

ako itko napiše išta drugačije no što bi ti... ili se drzne izreći oprečno mišljenje, odmah se izvlači "ruganje"... a ako je još tolike sreće da je to nešto napisalo "osoblje foruma"... eto nas na konju!

Beti, želiš li ti nas potpuno spriječiti na na svom Forumu pišemo ono što mislimo?
Reci mi, molim te, kamo da idem?
Na forum.hr?

----------


## cvijeta73

beti, kad ti se budu brisali postovi (a i to se znalo desiti na nekim vrućim temama, iako nikad od apricot  :Grin: ), onda argument netolerancije stoji. a kad netko, pa bilo to i osoblje foruma, duhovito odgovori na tvoj post - argument netolerancije ti pada u vodu.  :Undecided: 

e da, pikula, zašto su želje - nepoželjne? i udovoljavanje željama - negativno?

----------


## sirius

zapravo cvijeta, nisu samo želje u pitanju nego i potrebe (obzirom da dojenje nije samo hrana). naravno da se potreba za utjehom, blizinom i sigurnošću može pružiti i na drugi način , ne vidim razlog da ju dijete zadovolji dojenjem (ako je tako naviklo) ako je to majci prihvatljivo i ona to želi.
e, sad , zašto je nekom prihvatljivo da dijete od tri žvaće dudu i lijepi se za mene za utjehu (npr. moja trogodišnjakinja koja nije dojila) , a dojenje u istoj dobi je neprihvatljivo ponašanje ili čak jako štetno, to mi baš nije jasno.

----------


## cvijeta73

potrebe, želje, želje, potrebe...
vjerujem da dijete od tri godine nema neku potrebu više cicati. kao ni dijete od sedam godina spavati sa mnom. pa sam lagala na upisu u osnovnu školu. da mu ispunjavam tu želju.  :Grin: 
a pitanje su postavili ko da bi ne znam što otkrili da smo rekli da spava. onako, važno, ispod oka me gledala.  :Grin: 
sve u svemu, slažem se s bubicom. 




> Slozila bih se s time da je dinamika svake obitelji jedinstvena i da je profesionalno površno izvući samo jedan uzrok evidentnih problema


sve to može biti i patološki, ali ako je spavanje i dojenje patološki, što je tek sa svim ostalim, puno bitnijim aspektima odgoja? već je netko rekao, ako majka spavanje i dojenje koristi kao nekakvu manipulaciju djetetom, tom djeetu teško da može pomoć spavanje u svojoj sobi i cucanje dude umjesto cice.

----------


## sirius

a i ti si u toj skupini spavača  :Grin: 
nama je psihologica  kojaoj smo kasnije išli (zbog drugih stvari) tumačila tu želju kao potrebu za sigurnošću, te kad se dijete osjeti dovoljno sigurnim uz minimalni poticaj će se odseliti u svoj krevet.
ja isto tako gledam i na produženo dojenje.

----------


## cvijeta73

znaš kako je J nama tumačio tu želju? zašto svi u ovoj kući mogu spavati s nekim, samo ja moram spavati sam?  :Laughing: 
dan danas ne voli spavati sam. osim kad je ljut na svih.
ali zato može spavati mjesec dana van kuće bez problema, kod frendova, na skijanje ide sam, taj svaku priliku koristi da spava negdje drugdje, samo ne doma.
jedino ne voli - prazan krevet.  :Grin:

----------


## Danka_

> Točno, sve dok majka *i* dijete to žele. Oboje.
> 
> Možda, samo možda, su one primijetile da u konkretnom slučaju to "i" nedostaje. Ne znam, nismo dobili dovoljno podataka. Pokušavam shvatiti zašto bi zaposlenici poliklinike koja propagira dojenje, reagirali na način iz prvog posta.


Ne možeš dojiti ako dijete ne želi sisati.

----------


## Stijena

Ja fakat ne vidim u čemu je ovdje problem!
Žena se požali da joj stručni tim poliklinike koja propagira dojenje amputira zlostavljanje djece dojenjem i onda to preraste u čitavu raspravu o tome želi li, treba li, bude li, ne bude, tko želi, tko ne želi, tko bi trebao, tko ne - dojiti i zašto, kako, zbog čega....
ja ni jednog dana svog života nisam dojila svoje dvoje djece iz kojekakvih (više objektivnih, nego subjektivnih) razloga, ali ne pada mi na pamet prodikovati nekome zato što jest, jer je mogao, jer je bio u drugačijim okolnostima, jer je znao bolje od mene...a još manje se zbog toga osjećati ugroženo, napadnuto, izrugivano.....manje vrijedno....
i ne hvalim se time, nego ističem kao prodojeći primjer nedojeće mame
zato još uvijek ne razumijem u čemu je problem
jel možda postoji kakav argument i opravdanje da dojenje zaista jest zlostavljanje?
ja ga još nisam uspjela čuti
isto tako nisam još nikad čula da je ijednoj majci uspjelo dojiti dijete koje to ne želi 
uopće si ne mogu zamisliti te metode prisile...iako su ih meni osobno savjetovali ("ostavite ga gladnog, pa će prihvatiti dojku jer neće imati drugog izbora"), ali meni se bilo valjda lakše izdajati skoro godinu dana  :Rolling Eyes:  jer te metode baš pale kak se netko sjeti

----------


## vertex

pikula, ajde pojasni još malo kako ti to vidiš? U kojim slučajevima i zašto nije dobro da dijete sisa predugo?
Ja sam nova u ovoliko produženom dojenju, dakle nemam osobno iskustvo nakon dvije godine. Mogu se sjetit zašto bi meni pasalo da prestane dojenje, i ako kod mene prevagnu takve želje krenut ću prema kraju, ali ne pada mi na pamet nijedan razlog zašto bi dojenje bilo nešto s čim se treba prestat zbog djeteta. Misliš da dojenje uzima prostor nekim drugim vještinama/osobinama koje treba u nekoj dobi razvijat, ili nešto deseto?

----------


## pikula

Da, mislim da u nekim situacijama, metode umirivanja, bilo dudama, sokićima,monteom, crtićima, dekicama, pa i dojenjem mogu popuniti mjesto savladavanja novih razvojnih faza. Onak površno i općenito rečeno, s obzirom da sam velikim dijelom OT.

----------


## molly

Bili smo tamo zbog starijeg djeteta, a govorili su o dojenju mladeg djeteta koje je mlade od 2 godine. 

Oboje djece sam dala voce sa njihovih 4 mjeseca jer su me trazila, grabili su mi tanjur. Dakle, nisam po preporukama na silu cekala 6 mjeseci, nego sam napravila instiktivno, sto je ispalo kako je rekao i dr. Jack Newmann da su preporuke od tocno 6 mjeseci samo okvirne, a svako je dijete drugacije. 

Ne znam da li je gospoda Doc. dr. sc. Gordana Buljan Flander ravnateljica te Poliklinike jer nisam nasla eksplicitno navedeno, a ne da mi se sad traziti, ali moguce je. Ona u onom clanku navodi da se treba dojiti do 1 godine, a dalje po zeljama, a na stranici WHO pise "Exclusive breastfeeding is recommended up to 6 months of age, with continued breastfeeding along with appropriate complementary foods up to two years of age or beyond."

Oboje djece su dojene na zahtjev i preferiraju razlicitu hranu. Starije dijete zdravu, a mlade kruh i krumpir. Oboje imaju dobar apetit.

Moram priznati da me veoma sokirao taj stav u Poliklinici i doista sam ocekivala da su barem toliko educirani, tim vise sto od njih trazim savjet za starije dijete. Sada sam poprilicno sumnjicava u ono sto cu cuti od njih i dobro cu provjeriti prije nego im povjerujem.

Hvala svima na podrsci. Pomikaki, ovdje nije rasprava o dojenju i nedojenju, nego o tome sto zbog zabrinutosti za dobrobit vlastitog djeteta bivam deklarirana kao nenamjerni zlostavljac djece jer ih zelim dojiti kada i koliko im je potrebno i to od strane psihologa u uglednoj i priznatoj instituciji, bez obzira na upozorenja na preporuke Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije. Ne zelim niti znati sto bi bilo da Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija nije eksplicitno navela da je to dobro za dijete. Mozda bih bila upucena na psiholosku obradu jer dojim dijete? Ovako ih pokusavam educirati, iako oni imaju vlast da mene educiraju.

U Poliklinici smo zbog tezeg odgoja i nervoze starijeg djeteta. Taj dan je mlade dijete bilo nervozno jer je rano ujutro nasilno dignuto iz kreveta i stavljeno u auto, bez podoja, kako bimo stigi na termin. 

Oni smatraju da su mi djeca razmazena i bez granica, a da je sve pocelo jer dobivaju/su dobivala podoj prema vlastitim potrebama. Smatraju da se vec sa 3 ili 4 mjeseca djetetu treba odredivati kada smiju ili ne smiju jesti. Kazu da se postavljanje granica gradi od dojenja, da od toga sve krece. Kako nema granica u dojenju, tako se veze sve ostalo te dijete odraste bez postavljanja i postivanja postavljenih granica. Mozda sam u krivu, ali smatrala sam da ne biramo kada cemo biti gladni, pogotovo ne tako malo dijete. Mislila sam da se disciplina stvara tako da se djetetu dadu argumenti zasto nesto mora biti tako kako se kaze. Ja nemam argumenta zasto djetetu ne bih dala jesti/piti kada me trazi.

Sirius, molim te, mozes li mi poslati podatke o tom psihologu, jer doista zelim pomoci svojem djetetu?

Thlapsi, molim te za dokaze koje imas da dojenje ne uzrokuje karijes jer moje oboje djece imaju identican karijes. Prijateljica mi je stomatolog i isto smatra da majcino mlijeko tijekom noci unistava zube. Molim te i kontakt stomatologice, jer nisam nasla nikoga tko bi mi pomogao oko toga.

Sto se tice odgoja, slusala sam i o onima koji su ostavljali djecu da placu u sobi, i o onima koji su djecu razmazili i sve im dopustali, cak i da tuku drugu djecu, citala knjige o attachment parentingu, citala i slusala Jaspera Juula, i na kraju zakljucila da mi je starija kcer cudna i ipak krenula kod psihologa. mozda sam preosjetljiva, ali me je taj stav psihologice doista sokirao. Ja sam joj objasnila da svoje misljenje (usprkos njenom misljenju i njenim uvjeravanjima) ne mijenjam.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Kazu da se postavljanje granica gradi od dojenja, da od toga sve krece. Kako nema granica u dojenju, tako se veze sve ostalo te dijete odraste bez postavljanja i postivanja postavljenih granica. Mozda sam u krivu, ali smatrala sam da ne biramo kada cemo biti gladni, pogotovo ne tako malo dijete. 
> 
> .


kod malih beba, pod uvjetom da dojenje funkcionira, pod uvjetom da si od onih mama koje imaju mlijeka na bacanje, ili pod uvjetom da dijete ne doji - jelo, spavanje - sve se to može disciplinirati. druga je stvar da u mom slučaju, da sam dojila svaka 3 sata, dojila bih mjesec dana. i onda bih ponavljala rečenicu - nakon mjesec dana sam ostala bez mlijeka.
vidjela sam male, dojene, bebe kako su - disciplinirane. zna se kad se jede, zna se kad se spava. do tog su došli jednim jedinim sistemom - plačem. odnosno, ne reagiranjem na plač. 
i, za razliku od većine na ovom forumu, ja vjerujem da im niš ne fali radi toga. zaboravit će taj plač i taj očaj i neće im ostati nikakve traume. imaju super roditelje.

al, postoji jedan problem. 
djecu ne odgajam kao projekt. da nemaju traume u budućnosti. da postanu ovakvi ili onakvi. djecu odgajam jer mi je to trenutno - život. ne čekam da prođe. nego živim život. svoj život. ja sam kakva jesam. ne mogu gledati očajnu bebu od tri dana kako plače u krevetiću. a tako joj malo treba. ne radi budućnosti, nego radi sadašnjosti. 
plač novorođenčeta je zvuk koji se najteže podnosi. i s razlogom je to tako. ovo 5 put jače urlikanje četverogodišnjakinje nije ništa naspram tihog plača nove bebe. mlijeko samo od sebe curi. 
znam, jer sam probala. s J smo imali ideju, prije nego se rodio, da mu ništa ne može bit od 5 minuta plača. i ne može. pa smo došli doma, J je prvi put zaplakao, u svome krevetiću, mi u dnevnom. prošlo je valjda 5 sekundi, a ne 5 minuta kad smo već oboje bili znojni od muke i jada i išli ga dignuti. i, mali, 4 dana stari miš se smirio odmah. nisu mi trebale knjige o attachment parentingu da odustanem od početne ideje.  :Grin:  

a što se tiče discipline, tu se ne bih se složila s tobom. ne vjerujem u argumentaciju kad su dvogodišnjaci u pitanju. zato i obožavamo djecu, i divimo se djeci, jer su nerazumna, i nisu poput nas odraslih. ako želim da nešto naprave, onda to na kraju i naprave. starija sam, pametnija i lukavija od njih. želim da to naprave ne iz razloga da postanu disciplinirani. nego što je to u nekom trenutku, po mom mišljenju - potrebno. i mora se. 

a ako želiš disciplinu, radi discipline, ako ti je sama disciplina kao takva - bitna, onda, nemojmo se zavaravati - nema majci, imaju one od pravo, od početka treba trenirati strogoću. pa da vidiš discipline.

----------


## Beti3

Postoji i srednji put. Bez plakanja. Razumno u svemu. Bez treniranja strogoće. Samo uz puno ljubavi i potpunog posvećivanja djeci, oni shvate kada je dobro i njima i mami i tati.
Kad znaju da će mama uvijek i odmah ispuniti njihove potrebe i želje, vrlo brzo nauče da ne moraju ni gnjaviti, ni plakati.
 Nije uvijek lako sve drugo podrediti djetetovim potrebama u prvim mjesecima i većinu svega u drugoj polovini prve godine, ali trud se isplati, jer se dobije dijete koje je zadovoljno i s kojim je lako proći kroz dan, noć, kroz odrastanje. Pogotovo nije lako kad je dvoje, troje djece...ali može se. 
Znam da će opet neki krivo shvatiti, ali ne svi.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Kad znaju da će mama uvijek i odmah ispuniti njihove potrebe i želje, vrlo brzo nauče da ne moraju ni gnjaviti, ni plakati.
> .


sad si se vala zapetljala  :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

> sad si se vala zapetljala


 :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

ne znam jesam li krivo shvatila...
 moje vrijeme i moj život su apsolutno podređeni djeci.
ali i gnjave i plaču i zanovijetaju.
i dosadni su, ubi` Bože

a nisam dopuštala da plaču, zadovoljavala sam njihove potrebe čim su ukazali na njih (nisam išla tako daleko da im ugađam iz preventive)

skoro da je i danas tako

pravilo je... da nema pravila.
ni u jednoj obitelji sa više djece, a kamoli sa primjerima iz više obitelji.

----------


## Beti3

Znala sam da neće neki shvatiti. Jednostavno ne želite razumjeti da svi nismo isti. No, nije ni bitno. Ja prekraćujem vrijeme. I zabavno mi je čitati, dok igram farmu na drugoj stranici. Popodnevni odmor.

----------


## Stijena

ja mislim da bi ipak trebalo dobro razlučiti što je zlostavljanje, a što ne - uostalom to je definirao i sam Zakon
isto tako i što je to patologija, a što ne - e to je već pitanje struke koja očito nema ni jednake kriterije ni jednaka stajališta

...jer proglašavati roditelja zlostavljačem ili neko dječje ponašanje patologijom bez valjanih argumenata ili pak čak protivno valjanim argumentima može jedino biti kontraproduktivno
...jer kako može biti dobro roditelja koji je došao po savjet jer misli da mu treba stručna pomoć, popljuvati time da je on jedini krivac za takvo djetetovo ponašanje i da je on svojim ponašanjem i odgojem prouzročio takvo djetetovo ponašanje
onda zaista nije ni čudo što se jako malo roditelja koji bi stvarno i trebali pomoć u odgoju djeteta, odlučuje za bilo kakvo psihološko savjetovanje

----------


## ms. ivy

> sad si se vala zapetljala


nego što. dijete od četiri mjeseca će rezonirati: nema problema, znam da će me mama kad-tad podići i dati mi ciku. jest da sam sad uplašen, usamljen, žedan i gladan, ali trebam se samo strpiti da dođe vrijeme za podoj. evo sad će, još samo pola sata!

----------


## Beti3

Meni djeca, moja ili bilo čija, nikad nisu dosadna. Odrasli da, ali djeca ne. Puni su ideja, puni volje za učenjem, nema zlobe u njima, ne traže skriveno značenje u riječima, ono što misle i govore, meni su djeca najbolje društvo.

----------


## Beti3

> nego što. dijete od četiri mjeseca će rezonirati: nema problema, znam da će me mama kad-tad podići i dati mi ciku. jest da sam sad uplašen, usamljen, žedan i gladan, ali trebam se samo strpiti da dođe vrijeme za podoj. evo sad će, još samo pola sata!


Potpuno krivo shvaćeno. Treba imati drukčiji sklop u glavi da bi se razumjelo. Dijete u maminom naručju ne može biti uplašeno ni usamljeno. Mama ga neće podići kad-tad, nego će ga stalno imati u ruci, što god radila.
I zato mu cica neće trebati non-stop, nego kad osjeti glad ili žeđ.

----------


## Stijena

ja pak mislim da se najveća roditeljska nesigurnost očituje u tome da (prvenstveno sami sebi) ne mogu priznati kako su im djeca dosadna...
da, djeca su dosadna i idu na živce
neka više, neka manje, nekad više, nekad manje, ali to ne znači da ih moram ignorirati ili ne dati im jesti kad su gladni ili kad traže....i bezuvjetno ih ne voljeti i ne zabraniti im tu i tamo nešto 
jer zato sam ja tu....a oni su tu da dosađuju....
ali to i dalje nije patologija, a ni zlostavljanje....
zlostavljanje je - čak i po definiciji Zakona - djetetu ne dati jesti kad je gladno!

----------


## apricot

> No, nije ni bitno. Ja prekraćujem vrijeme. I zabavno mi je čitati, dok igram farmu na drugoj stranici. Popodnevni odmor.


Ovo je otprilike na nivou: Ja idem u Ameriku. Zato što mogu!

----------


## ms. ivy

naravno, beti, to se podrazumijeva. nećeš djetetu gurati cicu u usta čim  kmekne, bez provjeravanja treba li mu nešto drugo - ja ne poznajem  nijednu majku koja tako radi.

ali to nema veze s uvođenjem obroka.  kao prvo, neko će dijete biti gladno svakih sat vremena, žedno svakih  pola sata, prolazit će kroz skok u razvoju ili će se znojiti jer je  ljeto. kao drugo, dojenje NIJE samo hrana i ne može to biti taman i da  držiš dijete na rukama 24/7.

----------


## Beti3

Kako nekome dijete može biti dosadno ili ići na živce? Pa, nisu oni rekli da se žele roditi, ja sam ih željela imati.

----------


## cvijeta73

stijena, sve potpisujem. i prvi i drugi post. 

beti, ti pišeš ko da si svima nama mama. a mi djeca s kojom se nisi baš usrećila  :Grin:  
ja kad te čitam imam poriv sakrit se negdje i reć nisam ja, nisam ja  :Grin: 

 :Laughing:  smijeh me hvata totalni, oprostite  :Laughing:

----------


## seni

molly, da li sam ja dobro shvatila iz tvog posta, da djelatnice centra nisu dovodile u pitanje tvoje dojenje/produzeno dojenje kao takvo, nego tvoj nacin dojenja?

moj savjet bio bio:
da ako ne mozes pronaci nista korisno u tome sto su ti rekle, da potrazis pomoc na drugom mjestu.

takoder ako mislis da su te prozvale zlostavljacicom (vrijedale) bez osnova, da napises pismo ravnateljici sa tocnim opisom razgovora (mozda postoji neki protokol koje su one vodile?) i onim sto smatras pogresnim od strane djelatnice. to je zaista konstruktivno i moze pokrenuti stvari.

sto se tice stava WHO i ovoga sto si ti napisala nije mo sasvim jasno gdje je sukob. nisam po tom pitsnju strucna (ali savjetnice sigurno znaju tocno), ali mislim da se stav who o dojenju do druge i preko odnosi na duzinu dojenja, a ne na nacin.

----------


## Stijena

i ja sam ih neizmjerno htjela imati...
svjesna da će ponekad biti dosadni i ići mi na živce
u tome je veličina roditelja
 :Laughing:

----------


## vertex

Stijena,  :Laughing:

----------


## vertex

Ali Beti se s njima bolje kuži. Ona je neshvaćena  :Grin: , kao i moj najstariji.

----------


## seni

> ja mislim da bi ipak trebalo dobro razlučiti što je zlostavljanje, a što ne - uostalom to je definirao i sam Zakon
> isto tako i što je to patologija, a što ne - e to je već pitanje struke koja očito nema ni jednake kriterije ni jednaka stajališta
> 
> ...jer proglašavati roditelja zlostavljačem ili neko dječje ponašanje patologijom bez valjanih argumenata ili pak čak protivno valjanim argumentima može jedino biti kontraproduktivno
> ...jer kako može biti dobro roditelja koji je došao po savjet jer misli da mu treba stručna pomoć, popljuvati time da je on jedini krivac za takvo djetetovo ponašanje i da je on svojim ponašanjem i odgojem prouzročio takvo djetetovo ponašanje
> onda zaista nije ni čudo što se jako malo roditelja koji bi stvarno i trebali pomoć u odgoju djeteta, odlučuje za bilo kakvo psihološko savjetovanje


mogu reci da se nacelno s tobom slazem.
medutim, posto doticnom razgovoru nismo prisustvovale ni ti, ni ja, ni nitko od nas diskutanata, zaista je malo pretenciozno tvrditi da su strucne osobe nekoga popljuvale i slicno.
mi znamo samo ono sta nam je molly ispricala, odnosno njen dozivljaj dogadaja.
kao sto bibica rece, radi se uvijek o siroj slici.
mi tu mozemo raspravljati o produzenom ovakvom, onakvom dojenju...ali ne o razgovoru izmedu molly i psihologinja kojem nismo prisustvovali. 
a problemi u ponasnju su jedna ponesto kompliciranija prica.

da pojasnim:
kada neka mama na opisu vlastitog poroda isprica da joj nisu dali ustati, nadripali je i pritom se jos derali na nju, to su opipljivi fakti, za koje je puno jednostavnije ih uzeti zdravo za gotovo. 

kada pak netko nakon razgovora s psihologom napise svoju verziju price, to vise nisu tako opipljivi fakti. u tom slucaju bih ja bila puno opreznija sa drvljem i kamenjem.
sjetimo se samo rasprava o juulu i kako je svatko od nas razlicito tumacio iste procitane stranice.

----------


## Stijena

> Ali Beti se s njima bolje kuži. Ona je neshvaćena , kao i moj najstariji.


i moj
i on igra farmu
 :Grin:

----------


## Stijena

> mogu reci da se nacelno s tobom slazem.
> medutim, posto doticnom razgovoru nismo prisustvovale ni ti, ni ja, ni nitko od nas diskutanata, zaista je malo pretenciozno tvrditi da su strucne osobe nekoga popljuvale i slicno.
> mi znamo samo ono sta nam je molly ispricala, odnosno njen dozivljaj dogadaja.
> kao sto bibica rece, radi se uvijek o siroj slici.
> mi tu mozemo raspravljati o produzenom ovakvom, onakvom dojenju...ali ne o razgovoru izmedu molly i psihologinja kojem nismo prisustvovali. 
> a problemi u ponasnju su jedna ponesto kompliciranija prica.
> 
> da pojasnim:
> kada neka mama na opisu vlastitog poroda isprica da joj nisu dali ustati, nadripali je i pritom se jos derali na nju, to su opipljivi fakti, za koje je puno jednostavnije ih uzeti zdravo za gotovo. 
> ...


pa, mislim da je poprilično jasno da taj razgovor nikako nije bio produktivan na način na koji je trebao biti, ako ga je sama majka (molly) doživjela na način na koji ga sama dočarava
...o tome ja i govorim
naravno da psiholog ili bilo koji drugi specijalist nije tu da roditelju priča samo ono što on želi čuti, ali ovdje govorimo o argumentima

----------


## Stijena

uostalom i bilo koja druga rasprava na forumu o situaciji kojoj nije prisustvovao nitko od nas koji je komentiramo, može, naravno samo i isključivo biti hipotetska

----------


## seni

to je tocno, samo je ova situacija malo drugog nivoa od:
susjeda me gnajvi u parku jer mi sin ne jede smoki i doji.

----------


## marta

> to je tocno, samo je ova situacija malo drugog nivoa od:
> susjeda me gnajvi u parku jer mi sin ne jede smoki i doji.


kad nas je to omelo?  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

a umjesto toga možete biti i korisne  :Cool: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/12933-K...a-zivot!/page2

----------


## Stijena

> to je tocno, samo je ova situacija malo drugog nivoa od:
> susjeda me gnajvi u parku jer mi sin ne jede smoki i doji.


da, zato bi bilo uputno to, kako sam već ranije rekla, malo proučiti kod recimo ravnateljice s točnim imenima i prezimenima - to bi zapravo bilo jedino konstruktivno
ovo sve ostalo su neka naša viđenja ovoga ili onoga, bilo tako ili ne bilo

----------


## seni

marta  :Laughing: 

ms ivy, ne kuzim? moram napisati kako mi je roda promijenila zivot? ili sam nesto krivo povezala?

----------


## ms. ivy

seni:




> Drage naše forumašice i malobrojni forumaši, imamo jednu molbu.
> Ove godine RODA slavi 10 godina rada, pa bi vas tom prilikom zamolili da  nam na ovom topicu napišete kako je udruga pozitivno utjecala na vaš  život.
> Hvala.

----------


## seni

a sad mi je jasno!  :Idea:

----------


## pikula

[QUOTE=molly;1993261
 Smatraju da se vec sa 3 ili 4 mjeseca djetetu treba odredivati kada smiju ili ne smiju jesti. Kazu da se postavljanje granica gradi od dojenja, da od toga sve krece. Kako nema granica u dojenju, tako se veze sve ostalo te dijete odraste bez postavljanja i postivanja postavljenih granica. Mozda sam u krivu, ali smatrala sam da ne biramo kada cemo biti gladni, pogotovo ne tako malo dijete. Mislila sam da se disciplina stvara tako da se djetetu dadu argumenti zasto nesto mora biti tako kako se kaze. Ja nemam argumenta zasto djetetu ne bih dala jesti/piti kada me trazi.
[/QUOTE]
Pa iskreno, mislim da je problem u tome što toliko malo ljudi uopće  ima djecu, a tek djecu koja doje uopće da oni više nemaju pojma o čemu pričaju, definitivno ih treba educirati! 
Je sve su u pravu  samo što su fulali za jedno godinu, dvije  grrrr  :Mad: 
MA tako mi ide na jetra ti samozadovoljni stručnjaci, mlate praznu slamu, a dojeću bebu  su vidjeli na televiziji, jednom.
I onda kad mi kažu a što bi da imaš desetoro djece ne bi skakala na svaki cijuk od bebe, nego što bi. Išla na frizuru ko gđa Buljan FLander, ma daj. Da ih imama deset isto bi najmanje cicalo i vjerojatno ga ne bih ni spuštala iz marame do treće godine jer ne bih imala vremena za odlaganje u kinderbet i podizanje iz njega. Imala sam samo dvoje malih pa je mlađa curka visila na meni ko majmunče, ne zato što sam ja htjela ili što je ona htjela, nego zato što drugačije nismo mogli izgurati dan. Da sam živjela po onom njihovom rasporedu jedenje i spavanja morala bih imati dvije dadilje da uspijem išta u danu. Ma baš me razljutilo ovo što su ti rekli!!! Znam vidi se

----------


## molly

Seni, nije rekla da je ne smijem dojiti, ali da tu postoji pitanje dojenja u javnoj ustanovi i, kao sto sam rekla, da se tu vidi koliko popustam jer se ona samo igra kako zeli, a ne doji, da mi dijete nema postavljene niti granice u dojenju, a to je vec skoro dvogodisnje dijete.

Da ne smatram kako je dojenje dobro, uplasila bih se i vjerojatno barem ozbiljno smanjila dojenje nakon njenih uvjeravanja.

----------


## Thlaspi

> Thlapsi, molim te za dokaze koje imas da dojenje ne uzrokuje karijes jer moje oboje djece imaju identican karijes. Prijateljica mi je stomatolog i isto smatra da majcino mlijeko tijekom noci unistava zube. Molim te i kontakt stomatologice, jer nisam nasla nikoga tko bi mi pomogao oko toga.


Imaš pp
I drži se!  :Love:

----------


## Cubana

> Seni, nije rekla da je ne smijem dojiti, ali da tu postoji pitanje dojenja u javnoj ustanovi


Jedan veliki zgraž s moje strane.

----------


## pikula

Ne kužim, vi stvarno misite  da dvogodišnjak treba dojiti na zahtjev, bilo gdje i bilo kada? Naravno da je nekakvo tjeranje u red četveromjesečne bebe apsurd, ali da dvogodišnjak mora dojiti na zahtjev je meni oprostite druga krajnost.... ili ja ovdje nešto ne kužim.

----------


## apricot

a da traži dudu?
vjerujem da bismo ispali zlostavljači da im ne udovoljimo?

ili da traži jabuku=

ako jedemo voće/sendviče/sladoled na javnom mjestu... ako ih grlimo i tješimo na javnom mjestu... ako im dajemo gumene igračke ili slikovnice na javnom mjestu...
zašto je samo dojenje ono što nije prikladno za raditi na javnome mjestu?
zar zato što se netko dosjetio da je sisa seksualni objekt?

----------


## Beti3

> Ne kužim, vi stvarno misite  da dvogodišnjak treba dojiti na zahtjev, bilo gdje i bilo kada? Naravno da je nekakvo tjeranje u red četveromjesečne bebe apsurd, ali da dvogodišnjak mora dojiti na zahtjev je meni oprostite druga krajnost.... ili ja ovdje nešto ne kužim.


X

----------


## pikula

Pa, iskreno meni je blesavo i ono neprestano cuclanje vode iz bočice kod odraslih. Pa kak prije izuma vode u boci nismo svi dehidrirali kad smo se vozili tramvajem do Trga, a sad se svi nataču ko da su na visinskim pripremama za uspon na Himalaju. 
 Ne ja ne smatam zlostavljačem roditelja koji ne da djetetu jabuku čim ono kaže ja bih jabuku. Ako smo sad u tramvaju ili na pregledu i ako si pojeo svoj obrok prije toga ne, ne moraš ništa jesti isti tren. Kaj je to neko svjetsko čudo? S obzirom na mjeru  u kojoj je s dvije godine uhodana prehrana i različiti oblici komunikacije, ne mislim da se išta kod dvogodišnjaka treba događati na zahtjev.
Mislim da dijete od dvije godine ima adekvatno razvijene kognitivne procese da može početi razumijevati nešto od čekanja i prilagođavanja situaciji i okolini (i to zbog djeteta koje se tako razvija u skladu s dobi, a ne zbog okoline) uz dobno prilagođenu dozu frustracije. Recimo ovako meni je novorođenče centar svijeta, apsolutno do 7 godine dijete već može biti dovoljno zrelo i socijalizirano da zna da je i ono potrebno svojoj zajednici kao i zajednica njemu i da određene konvencije ponašanja, suzdržavanje od trenutnog zadovoljenja želja i potreba donosi radost zajedništva i suradnje, učenje i rast. Taj razvoj se mora nekako odviti, ne može se dogoditi u jedan dan.
Niti jedno moje dijete nikad nije imalo dudu ni bočicu, dojili jesu dugo, ali svake je godine to dojenje imalo drugačiji ritam i oblik prilagođen njihovoj dobi i razvoju, kao i sve ostale potrebe uostalom.

----------


## SikaPika

> 1. da dijete ne jede majčino mlijeko, 
> 2. da majčino mlijeko u toj dobi nema nikakvu vrijednost,
> 
> 6. da dijete doji samo zbog emocija (ne i zbog prehrane) te da to iznimno loše utječe na njegov emocionalni razvoj jer ne potiče samostalnost.


Mene je slično prije mjesec dana pitala pedijatrica na hitnoj! Mama, vi još dojite! Ono kao, mama, vi svom djetetu dajete, ne znam, colu?
Dijete će vam stvoriti fiksaciju, previše će se vezati...
Kad sam joj počela o preporukama Svjetske zdravstvene, zašutjela je. 
Valjda misli da sve zna ako je slušala Freuda na satima psihologije.

----------


## vertex

pikula, ima rezona to što govoriš, ali to spada po meni u *stilove* roditeljstva. Dvogodišnjaci su još jako mali, i često jako nerazumni, i mnogi će zaista tražit neke njima važne stvari odmah. Roditelji će se različito prema tome postavljati, prema svojoj osobnosti i iskustvu, neki će udovoljavati, neki će učiti strpljenju već tada, neki kasnije - ali sve je to previše bezazleno da bi bilo odmah patologija. Dvogodišnjak koji arlauče za medom koji je ostao kući nije odmah u opasnosti da bude emotivno obogaljen za cijeli život, pa tako ni onaj koji arlauče za maminom sisom. Jedina je razlika da je mamina sisa puno sočnija tema - baš zato što je dojenje zaboravljena vještina, i ljudi nemaju pojma o čemu pričaju, i onda u prvi plan guraju ili seksualnu prirodu dojke, ili tobože problematičnu vezanost za majku, ili se vidi majku kao žrtvu, ili bilo šta, jer ne znaju, a nepoznato se obično čini strašnim i opasnim.
Dakle, sve to što pišeš: drugi načini, odgoda zadovoljenja potreba, polagano učenje- sve to stoji, ali to su jednostavno stvari koje roditelji pipaju svaki za sebe gdje je prava mjera. I neki će pazit da je medo uvijek tu, jer im dijete obožava tog medu, a neka će mama uvijek dat djetetu da doji - i ako je to s obostranim guštom, da je do ne znam koje godine, neće deprivirat dijete prilike da se uči odgodi zadovoljenja potreba. Učit će na drugim primjerima, a dojenje će ostat jedan izdvojeni segment koji su njih dvoje uredili tako kako jesu. Tako ja mislim.
Moja je nekidan vidila majicu na leptira, odmah je htjela obući, i nije je htjela skinut za spavanje, i ja sam je pustila. I puštat ću joj takve stvari još neko vrijeme. Ali školske knjige braće ne dira - tu nema izbora. Pustiš gdje ti se čini u redu, stisneš di se mora - pa tek su joj dvije godine.

----------


## cvijeta73

uuuu vertex, jako lijep post s kojim se jako jako slažem  :Love:

----------


## cvijeta73

ovaj uuuu nije zato što sam iznenađena da si ti napisala lijep post  :Laughing:  nego zato što sam baš cijelo vrijeme klimala glavom dok sam ga čitala  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

i ja kažem
uuuuuu

a najviše zato što sam bila napisala post istoga sadržaja, ali tako sirovo da nije bilo smisla za "pošalji"

----------


## pulinka

Ako sam dobro shvatila scenario: Molly-no mlađe dete su na brzinu digli iz kreveta, rekli mu da nema vremena za jutarnje dojenje i (pretpostavljam) rekli da će dobiti da sisa kad stignu kod doktora ili tako nekako (tako bih recimo ja uradila u toj situaciji-ne bih preterano preskakala i odlagala podoje jer prepunjena dojka nije nešto što bi me oduševilo ako putujem do doktora i recimo još čekam par sati tamo). 

I dete je sačekalo da dođu do psihologa, gde mu je majka dala da sisa i na taj prizor je naletela psihologica. Znači, dete nije dojilo na zahtev, nego je samo naknadno dobilo ono što je propustilo u jutarnjoj rutini-i dete je to uredno sačekalo. Isto kao kada bi mu naknadno dali čokoladno mleko, ili bilo šta što obično dobije za doručak. 
Dete je zapravo sasvim uredno sačekalo da zadovolji svoju potrebu (ili želju, kako je već ko doživljava), a psihologica je iz jedne crtice iz života porodice izvučene iz konteksta donela zaključak o čitavom pogrešnom načinu majčinog vaspitanja, verovatno u šoku jer nema mnogo iskustva sa produženim dojenjem.
Ovako sam bar ja shvatila situaciju, naravno, ne mora da znači da sam u pravu.

----------


## pikula

pa ja mogu i potpisati* vertex*, jer se slažem s 99 posto, (pogotovo s tim da samo dojenje dvogodišnjaka uopće ne spada u nikakavu patologiju) osim onog da je to moguće uz dojenje do plus beskonačno koje godine i koliko god da su stilovi i nijanse različiti neke razvojne faze se ipak barem okvirno za orjentaciju poklapaju s određenom dobi . Eto ja ipak mislim da do rezervacije dvorane za vjenčanje dijete ipak treba završiti s dojenjem  :Razz:

----------


## SikaPika

> uuuu vertex, jako lijep post s kojim se jako jako slažem


potpis!

----------


## molly

Vertex, da, upravo tako i ja osjecam i smatram, iako sam sa starijim djetetom mozda ipak trebala za takvu majicu za spavanje reci:"Ne, ne moze. Spava se u pidami." Sa mladim sada tako radim.

Pulinka, tako je bilo. Htjela sam da mlade dijete bude sto manje nervozno zbog preranog budenja i nisam ga podojila kao uvijek. Pricekalo je do Poliklinike. Kada je postalo nervozno zbog svega, dala sam sise da se najede, napije i smiri. Kako je dijete zbog svega bilo nervozno (a i ja sam bila veoma nervozna), dojilo je nervozno malo jednu, malo drugu sisu. Cini mi se da je njima nepojmljivo dojiti u javnoj ustanovi pred drugima. Mozda grijesim, ali svaki put skrivaju svoj pogled od dojenja, bjeze ili mi ponude drugu prostoriju za dojenje.  :Confused:  Lose se osjecam kad moram tamo dojiti.  :Sad:

----------


## afroditas

Ne znam ima li još negdje na ovom forumu da je tema Poliklinika za zaštitu djece, a ću svoje iskustvo ovdje napisati.
Nešto više od godinu dana smo djeca i ja išli u ustanovu za koju ne znam zašto se naziva poliklinika. Usklici moje djece kada sam i rekla da više ne trebamo dolaziti tamo bili su- "Yes!!!!" i "Hvala Bogu". Naime, moj bivši me prijavio iz osvete i da bi izbjegao plaćanje alimentacije ako me proglase monstrumom. Ako netko od vas ima dva sina s razlikom od 4 godine vjerojatno znade da se oni često svađaju i tuku. Kad je moj stariji sin držao mlađemu glavu pod vodom i pustio tek kada sam ja zavrištala - dobio je po guzi.  Strašno, rekli bi neki. Kada ga je otac upitao da li ga mama tuče on je naravno rekao da DA , ali je ispustio reći razlog zbog kojeg se doveo u situaciju. Svaki odlazak na zakazani termin mene i djecu koštao je od 60 - 120 kn. Inaće sam nezaposlena te sam pitala mogu li dobiti nekakvu naknadu za putne troškove, na što se Poliklinika ogradila. Ne moram spominjati koliko smo vremena izgubili i često smo pisali zadaće do kasno. Uvijek smo dolazili barem 20min prije termina, a kada smo jednom zakasnili 10min. i dijete je izvučeno sa nastave, rekli su mi da nas neće primiti jer smo zakasnili. Bačeni novac i vrijeme. Izjave djeteta izvučene su iz konteksta, manipulirano je njime u stilu; pokazali su djetetu sliku majke kako tuče dijete i njemu su se "navodno" oznojili dlanovi i to je njima bio dokaz da ga ja sustavno zlostavljam!? Da su mu pokazali bilo kakvu sliku stvarnog nasilja ili mučenja vjerojatno bi mu se i onda znojili dlanovi. A možda je samo bio nervozan jer je prvi put kod psihologa, zatvoren u malom uredu sa jakim grijanjem? Moja izjava je bila također izmanipulirana - izbačena su sva objašnjenja koja negiraju zlostavljanje te tvrdnje da mi se bivši ovako osvećuje. Apsolutno nikakvu vrstu pomoći od te ustanove nismo dobili ni djeca niti ja, nikakav savjet. Također me vrlo smetalo kako se zadire u privatnost djece i relevantne teme samo kako bi se iskopalo nešto što bi me moglo ocrniti.

----------

